# More Knockers Than Knitters



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

I've been knitting for the organization knittedknockers.org since January. It's a terrific group and we're all trying hard to keep up with demand. Every time the group gets national publicity, the demand skyrockets, but we only get a few new knitters. I'm putting a plea out to this terrific group to lend a hand if you're able. Each knocker takes about the same amount of time as a child's hat and the women who receive them (for free) are beyond grateful. Unstuffed knockers can be sent to the Bellingham, Washington address to save on postage.

I'm from Michigan, but have been helping out with three other states, which are behind in orders. Right now, Pennsylvania, Florida and New York each have about 125 pending requests for knockers. And of course, more orders come in every day. 
There are patterns available from the site for every type of knitter and crocheter too. A new pattern called "bottoms up" is going to be available very soon for those who have trouble getting started from the top. The list of approved yarns is also available on the site. Knockers have to be knitted from approved yarns because they have to be soft, durable and retain their softness after washing. I have found this to be one of the most satisfying knitting projects I've ever undertaken. Please help if you can. Thanks for reading. 

Oh, one more thing. If you happen to knit a knocker or two (or twenty) and send them to Washington for distribution, be sure and let them know how you got recruited. I would LOVE to hear that Knittedknockers.org was getting flooded with knockers from KPers.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Torregro, perhaps it would help if you added a link to the website?


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I've tried the crochet pattern, but it looked lumpy and uncomfortable to me... sooo I frogged it. Tried knitting one several times and it just doesn't click. I'll keep trying, maybe I'll get it.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

https://www.knittedknockers.org

Here is the LYS that the Knitted Knockers go to.

https://www.appleyarns.com


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

There is also a Canadian site http://www.knittedknockerscanada.com/index.html and it lists drop off points in Canada.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

If you can only use one type of yarn and it costs anywhere from $7 to $21 a skein, I can see why more people do NOT help. That's expensive for a charity give away. I was very interested until I saw the price of yarns and that turned me off. I do have a budget and it doesn't include high priced give away yarns. 

Edit after initial post: Okay, I looked farther and there are many different types of yarn you can use. Had a time trying to find a yarn list but finally found it. I may try my hand at knitting knockers. However, I've looked at several yarns and none of them are as inexpensive as stated on their webpage - most are $3 and up. Don't get me wrong, $3 to 5 isn't bad for yarn.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for this! I also started with Knitted knockers in Jan.. I've started a local chapter (Facebook Page: Knitted Knockers of PEI .) This being a subgroup of Knitted Knockers of Canada. We are hoping to recruit enough knitters to provide for the needs of women on our island (being Canada's smallest province,) who require them. There are now Knitted Knocker groups all over the world, and each can simply search in their own country (or in one nearby.) The local groups within countries allow people to donate to groups located closer to home, saving on postage. The national sites will lead you to local groups and drop off locations, supply video tutorials, patterns and acceptable yarns. As stated, the approved have been so as they will wear well and maintain their shape. For instance- I thought a lovely bamboo/cotton yarn would be so soft and cool- however, bamboo stretches like crazy! Best stick with what we know works for these people's comfort (and so your effort isn't wasted!)

Al KPer's- look up your closest national or international site and knit/crochet on! Please remember that crochet creates a denser/stiffer fabric, so if you can knit- please do. If you must crochet simply use a fingering/sport weight instead of the DK (your knockers will still be cherished by someone!) Do not stuff your knockers- just send/drop them off unfinished (including unfinished back holes with at least a 6" string to use to enlarge the hole for stuffing, removal of stuffing for those who prefer less... .


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

This is too cool. I will look into it! (for the record, I would think that the $7 yarn could be found on sale somewhere if a person were motivated to help out)


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Hobby Lobby has LOve this Cotton. It is super soft. Why is it not on the list?
I don't have any of the others available in my town.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

rosespun said:


> Hobby Lobby has LOve this Cotton. It is super soft. Why is it not on the list?
> I don't have any of the others available in my town.


I've already forgotten what I read, but on their yarn list they state a reason that they don't accept Love This Cotton.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

I will give it a try. I will need to find the yarn requested first.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

kdpa07734 said:


> I've tried the crochet pattern, but it looked lumpy and uncomfortable to me... sooo I frogged it. Tried knitting one several times and it just doesn't click. I'll keep trying, maybe I'll get it.


The crocheted knockers are knit with a finer yarn, specifically because crocheting uses about 30% more yarn. The knit patterns, are preferred, though, but they want to try and include anyone who is willing to help.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Sherryc said:


> If you can only use one type of yarn and it costs anywhere from $7 to $21 a skein, I can see why more people do NOT help. That's expensive for a charity give away. I was very interested until I saw the price of yarns and that turned me off. I do have a budget and it doesn't include high priced give away yarns.
> .


You're not alone in your thinking or budget. The yarns on the approved list are specifically because women who have undergone a mastectomy are often left with very scarred and sensitive skin. The yarns on the list remain soft after laundering. 
I buy ALL of my yarn on sale, and the 100 gm skeins make up between 5 and 7 knockers, depending on size. That's around a dollar a knocker. I know there are a lot of charities to donate to, but this one is so worthwhile. The women who receive these are so grateful. I wish we could give every woman multiple knockers so that they could launder more frequently, but it's all the group can do to get women one pair. The hope is that women who receive them will download the pattern and find a friend or relative who might knit them a pair too. 
Cascade Ultra Pima is one of the best yarns for these and I just paid $5.49 a skein from Craftsy last month. Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

rosespun said:


> Hobby Lobby has LOve this Cotton. It is super soft. Why is it not on the list?
> I don't have any of the others available in my town.


This question has been asked on the Knittedknockers.org site and the reply has been that although the yarn is cotton, it is stiff after laundering. Many women who have undergone mastectomy are left with very sensitive damaged skin, so softness is crucial. And since the knockers are worn directly on the skin, they would be laundered frequently. 
Not everyone has access to a LYS, but Grace Paton is a brand that is available at most big box stores.


----------



## Butterfly53 (Jan 2, 2017)

rosespun said:


> Hobby Lobby has LOve this Cotton. It is super soft. Why is it not on the list?
> I don't have any of the others available in my town.


Think it's the size of the yarn: Isn't Love this Cotton worsted weight and the knockers need to be made from DK?


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Butterfly53 said:


> Think it's the size of the yarn: Isn't Love this Cotton worsted weight and the knockers need to be made from DK?


It's not the size, it's the feel and quality. Here is the information directly from knittedknockers.org

"We have compiled a list of approved yarns for our knitters and crocheters. All yarns on this list are washable, stay soft after air drying, breathable, durable, of the correct weight and are beautiful. Our challenge has always been to identify yarns that are preferred by our recipients, available and affordable. The list has over 30 choices that can be purchased at local yarn stores, online or at "Big Box" stores at a variety of price points. The cost per average sized knocker using these yarns can vary from about $1.20 to $2.00 each depending on brand, or sales. Very affordable when you think about the difference it makes to the woman who wears them! Most yarns can be found at your local yarn shop, or online. You can find Afternoon Cotton by Premier Yarns at Walmart and Joanns and Paton's Grace at Michaels. Please note that I Love this Cotton from Hobby Lobby is too heavy and washes up stiff when air dried so is not appropriate for knitted knockers."


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay, I got four skeins of Grace yarn, $25.00, will knit them up and send them unstuffed. Go Kpers!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Okay, I got four skeins of Grace yarn, $25.00, will knit them up and send them unstuffed. Go Kpers!


Thank you so much. If you have any pattern questions, feel free to send me a pm. Most women prefer them without nipples, just FYI.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

torregro said:


> Thank you so much. If you have any pattern questions, feel free to send me a pm. Most women prefer them without nipples, just FYI.


Okay, that's how I'll knit them then. And I've bookmarked this page so I can find you if I need help. I'm sure I can knit them on dpns.
I think just about everyone could knit at least a few of these.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

torregro said:


> Thank you so much. If you have any pattern questions, feel free to send me a pm. Most women prefer them without nipples, just FYI.


I wondered about that.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Okay, that's how I'll knit them then. And I've bookmarked this page so I can find you if I need help. I'm sure I can knit them on dpns.
> I think just about everyone could knit at least a few of these.


And we need to remember they need a _pair_ so they match. 
:sm02:


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

jvallas said:


> And we need to remember they need a _pair_ so they match.
> :sm02:


Surprisingly (to me, at least) is we get a lot of requests for single knockers as well. Personally, I'd want 2 even if I'd only lost one breast so that Ii could launder one and wear one, but we provide whatever is asked for. If you're sending the knockers into the foundation in Washington, they really do appreciate it if you tie your matching knockers together so that they can be sent out as a pair.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK, I ordered the KIT from Craftsy.com, $8.10 + shipping.
So count me in.
I am happy to help.
I will add a tag saying "KNIT BY A KPer !"


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Okay, that's how I'll knit them then. And I've bookmarked this page so I can find you if I need help. I'm sure I can knit them on dpns.
> I think just about everyone could knit at least a few of these.


Gosh, if everyone just knot ONE knocker, we'd be so grateful. ;-)
I use #4 dpns with most of the yarns. I've tried 5 or 6 from the approved yarn list and my favorite is Cascade Ultra Pima and Universal Bamboo Pop
I switch to a 12" circular needle as soon as the circle gets large enough because it's easier on my hands.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

jvallas said:


> I've already forgotten what I read, but on their yarn list they state a reason that they don't accept Love This Cotton.


If it's not on the list, and it's been addressed, you can bet there have been problems with it in the past. The list is not about support any yarn supplier over another. Additionally, most on the list are easily available online. KK of Canada actually requests only Cascade Yarns "Ultra Pima" DK, unless you are crocheting- then the lightweight "Ultra Pima".) The US list is extensive and those yarns are acceptable in Canada as well but have not tested as reliable, easy care and long life and most vitally- softness! Keeping in mind that these will be worn atop very sensitive new incision/radiated skin/or scar tissue, the comfort is paramount.

**tip- many people use coins to weight their knockers so they "stay down." Coins will move within the knocker, try washers which will allow people to tack them into the inside corners of the bottom of the knockers. Each person will adjust the stuffing and weighting of their personal knockers.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

torregro said:


> Gosh, if everyone just knot ONE knocker, we'd be so grateful. ;-)
> I use #4 dpns with most of the yarns. I've tried 5 or 6 from the approved yarn list and my favorite is Cascade Ultra Pima and Universal Bamboo Pop
> I switch to a 12" circular needle as soon as the circle gets large enough because it's easier on my hands.


I agree completely with your yarn choices! The Bamboo Pop only has 10% bamboo- so the 90% cotton takes care of preventing the stretch problem.

I finally gifted myself cubic needles for this volunteer project. Oh, how lovely they are! I had never used DPN's before, thought I was going to loose it with the round ones, then tried the cubics---- HEAVEN! BTW- when you first start doing them, 6" needles may not be quite long enough. I cured that issue (stitches falling off) by simply putting little rubber end stoppers on the two needles, not in action.

Hoping that sharing these tips helps others to participate. We have "Knocker Sat. knit-in at our LYS, the last Sat. of the month. People can drop in and out anytime during the day. Great for anyone wanting to start and preferring personal help (although we always play the tutorial video's.) People also knit at home of course! It's great fun to meet the creators of the lovely knocker's which are dropped off.

*** Please always knit the knockers in pairs! A woman gets two identical knockers so she can set her stuffing/weight and have one to wear and one to wash- but will know what size she is always using.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

I'd like to let you know that if you need to keep the cost down even more eliminating the postage is possible. We have a local organization called River Bend Cancer Services which gives all kinds of help to cancer patients. They collect and distribute knockers, hats, blankets, all the items we knit and donate. All these things can be delivered right to them. Possibly there are such centers close to you too and you can save the postage. It's just awful how much it costs to send even the lightest weight packages now.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

crivitz said:


> I'd like to let you know that if you need to keep the cost down even more eliminating the postage is possible. We have a local organization called River Bend Cancer Services which gives all kinds of help to cancer patients. They collect and distribute knockers, hats, blankets, all the items we knit and donate. All these things can be delivered right to them. Possibly there are such centers close to you too and you can save the postage. It's just awful how much it costs to send even the lightest weight packages now.


I returned to the official web site and found a group in Lincoln Nebraska. I have emailed them to see if they want them. My niece comes to my home town often and lives in Lincoln so she could take them there. Or I'll send them to Washington.
But the important thing is that you can register on the web site as a provider of knockers, list your store, etc. There is a lot of important info on the web page.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

I cannot find the link to the list of approved yarns. Could someone please give me directions to find it?


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

crivitz said:


> I cannot find the link to the list of approved yarns. Could someone please give me directions to find it?


https://www.knittedknockers.org/download/1600/


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

quote=crivitz]I cannot find the link to the list of approved yarns. Could someone please give me directions to find it?[/quote]

I`m assuming you mean the US list. Click on the page for patterns and scroll down. You`ll find it there. Enjoy.

Additionally, if you ask your LYS- they most likely will be thrilled to join you in this effort. I`ve had both that I approached happily become a drop-off point and they have both ordered in the Cascade Ultra Pima. The national organization will send them a collection basket, pattern cards, business cards etc.. Both LYS here also give a discount to those who donate knockers to KKof Canada.

FYI- friends and family who do not knit, may still like to help the cause. They may buy you yarn, or even better- donate financially to the national organization. All mailing/basket/printed goods etc. are paid for via donations. No woman is ever to pay for their knockers- not even the shipping!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Good point. There are so many ways to help and postage costs are astronomical. The Foundation in Washington sends out approximately 250+ knockers a week. The average cost to me to mail out a pair of knockers is between $2.61 and $2.77 a pair. Plus the cost of the mailers, the shipping labels, the yarn, the stuffing, the care inserts, etc. 

But the SKILL of knitting is what is needed most, because without us knitters, there are no knockers to send.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

torregro said:


> Good point. There are so many ways to help and postage costs are astronomical. The Foundation in Washington sends out approximately 250+ knockers a week. The average cost to me to mail out a pair of knockers is between $2.61 and $2.77 a pair. Plus the cost of the mailers, the shipping labels, the yarn, the stuffing, the care inserts, etc.
> 
> But the SKILL of knitting is what is needed most, because without us knitters, there are no knockers to send.


Absolutely!! You are correct! Sadly, I am surprised that more people who knit aren't keen to help. Once you make one- they go very quickly after the first few rows. Imagining the comfort of those who receiving them keeps my motivated. That, and none of us know when it may be us next!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

cainchar said:


> Absolutely!! You are correct! Sadly, I am surprised that more people who knit aren't keen to help. Once you make one- they go very quickly after the first few rows. Imagining the comfort of those who receiving them keeps my motivated. That, and none of us know when it may be us next!


The last line you wrote is so true. 
Many years ago I was waiting in line with my daughter for her school shots. The line extended out the clinic door and into the main hall. We were standing right across the hall from the pediatric cancer clinic. I remember feeling sympathy for the families needing their services. Little did I know that within 9 months I would be going there with my daughter. Luckily she is okay today-but you never know who will be next.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you for the fast response. It's good to have the entire list to watch for sales and comparing prices.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

I cannot get the yarn list to open on the link you gave for the website. Can you provide a list of approved yarns. 

There are a couple locations in Western Massachusetts that I would be willing to donate to. Close to home. My mom had breast cancer, mastectomy back in the '80's and she was large breasted, and the prosthetic was so heavy and uncomfortable, that she had a very difficult time wearing it. So more often than not, didn't. Also lost several aunts and cousins to breast cancer, that is why I would like to be able to donate what I make closer to home. Thank you making us aware of this organization, I heard of it, but had no idea what it was.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Circular Knitter said:


> I cannot get the yarn list to open on the link you gave for the website. Can you provide a list of approved yarns.
> 
> There are a couple locations in Western Massachusetts that I would be willing to donate to. Close to home. My mom had breast cancer, mastectomy back in the '80's and she was large breasted, and the prosthetic was so heavy and uncomfortable, that she had a very difficult time wearing it. So more often than not, didn't. Also lost several aunts and cousins to breast cancer, that is why I would like to be able to donate what I make closer to home. Thank you making us aware of this organization, I heard of it, but had no idea what it was.


http://www.knittedknockers.org/downloads/

Under the list of patterns is a link to download the list. 
I know on the pattern I downloaded the approved yarns are listed on the last two pages.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

QUESTION>>> I sure neutral colors are preferred...but are there any other colors that would be acceptable??


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Circular Knitter said:


> QUESTION>>> I sure neutral colors are preferred...but are there any other colors that would be acceptable??


Any colors are acceptable, but yes, neutral colors are the number one request by far.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Circular Knitter said:


> QUESTION>>> I sure neutral colors are preferred...but are there any other colors that would be acceptable??


Yes, other colors are acceptable. Yes, neutrals are the most requested color but other colors are requested too. They also say that if you get tired of knitting in neutrals that you can knit the back (a few rows past the purl rows) in another color. That way it won't show if the wearer wants that secret kept to herself. 
The web site has all kinds of useful information. That is how I got all the info I have shared here. I never have been associated with them before today. Watch the videos on the home page.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

What an amazing topic, I have heard of them in the past. Must try to find out info for sending them to people in the UK.
Could be an interesting project for the crochet class my daughter holds weekly.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> What an amazing topic, I have heard of them in the past. Must try to find out info for sending them to people in the UK.
> Could be an interesting project for the crochet class my daughter holds weekly.


Too late to edit, but on checking the UK site, got this message:

Thank you for your applications to knit for us. We have had an overwhelming response. 
Applications are now closed, we'll let you know when we re-open.


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Do you realize how many knockers you can make from just one skein of yarn? Lots! I made mine from just any old yarn, and they work just fine. I sewed them into my bathing suit....otherwise, I just go "a cappella."


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I checked on the Australia site and they only send kits, no separate patterns.
They have copyright on their pattern also.
They have strict quality control and only use the one cotton from Bendigo Mills.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> What an amazing topic, I have heard of them in the past. Must try to find out info for sending them to people in the UK.
> Could be an interesting project for the crochet class my daughter holds weekly.


Roughly a month ago there was a lady from Scotland who released a video of her knitting for Knitted Knockers of the UK. It went viral on FaceBook resulting in over 500 new requests in one week at the Canadian National site. Suspect that is also what caused a fresh demand in the US. The UK does have many chapters and a head office. If you google Knitted Knockers UK I'm sure you'll be there in a flash! A friend of mine lost her sister at age 32 to BC, she is knitting for them now (she's in Dover, Kent.)


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Chezl said:


> I checked on the Australia site and they only send kits, no separate patterns.
> They have copyright on their pattern also.
> They have strict quality control and only use the one cotton from Bendigo Mills.


Please feel free to use the Canadian or US site to choose your pattern (US has the greatest choices- DPN's, flat, circular, chroet etc.)


----------



## Pttbrenden (Sep 26, 2015)

I've been knitting knockers for a few months now. After a lumpectomy in 1989 I need a bit of help on the right side, a knocker evens things out nicely. A friend who is undergoing chemo took a pair to the cancer center and they were thrilled to be able to offer them to their breast cancer patients. Now the two of us are knitting like mad trying to keep up! I would be knitting anyway so why not make something that makes a difference in someone's life?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Please feel free to use the Canadian or US site to choose your pattern (US has the greatest choices- DPN's, flat, circular, chroet etc.)


They will only accept their completed kits.
We are not allowed to even copy their pattern and going by the pictures, any colour goes.
http://knittedknockersaustralia.com/kits/


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Pttbrenden said:


> I would be knitting anyway so why not make something that makes a difference in someone's life?


That's how I feel about the project. I have knit so many items for charity; blankets, hats, scarves, premie items, etc. Some of those may end up in a closet or in a thrift shop or may be cherished forever. I'll never know. But the notes I get from the ladies who receive my knockers are priceless. One of my favorites was from a 97 year old woman who said that although the knockers might not be a necessity she finally felt that she could have her picture taken again now that she wasn't "one-sided".


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Okay, I got four skeins of Grace yarn, $25.00, will knit them up and send them unstuffed. Go Kpers!


Knitnanny had this yarn for sale, reasonable, on KP. I have ordered some from her


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I have only 1 Knocker done so far (knit some time ago before I had a number of occasions to distract me).

As I was scanning through these responses and the Knitted Knockers website, I ran across mention of a Kraemer cotton yarn that was approved (other than the Tatamy) but of course now I can't find it. I've ordered from Kraemer before and was pleased with their yarn and service and wanted to try to use some of their yarn if it is usable. Have to head for work or I'd still search.

Any one run across this other Kraemer yarn listing? Any info would be appreciated.

Also, I bought some Sidar cotton DK in a lovely pink. Has anyone used this brand? It feels just as soft to me as the Cascade Ultra Pima I bought.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Holly Hobby is NOT a favorite store for MOST knitters . I'm lucky I don't have one where I live so no problem with that ,in fact I've never even seen one . 
I needed one knocker and someone in my state was so kind and mailed several to me so I could pick which one I wanted . I'm grateful ,but I need to learn how to make them on 4 needles .


----------



## goldsad (Aug 5, 2011)

Just started making them for friends who have had mastectomies. They are very fast once you get past the start. I will be making them for knittedknickers.com after I finish the ones for friends. I used cascade Pima cotton and can probably get three sets from one skein.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

goldsad said:


> Just started making them for friends who have had mastectomies. They are very fast once you get past the start. I will be making them for knittedknickers.com after I finish the ones for friends. I used cascade Pima cotton and can probably get three sets from one skein.


I know it was just a typo but I did giggle over knittedknickers.com. Sorry :sm12:


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I have been making knckers but sending them to Washington. i gave 2 to a coworker, one to my dr, left one at the Breast Center and sent one to my great niece who is a nurse in St Louis. Do any of you know if Oklahoma has a chapter? I would like to stay local if possible.


----------



## PA_Knitter_Sarah (Jul 20, 2014)

torregro said:


> Gosh, if everyone just knot ONE knocker, we'd be so grateful. ;-)
> I use #4 dpns with most of the yarns. I've tried 5 or 6 from the approved yarn list and my favorite is Cascade Ultra Pima and Universal Bamboo Pop
> I switch to a 12" circular needle as soon as the circle gets large enough because it's easier on my hands.


I have knit my first pair with the Cascade Ultra Pima with a US#5 using Magic Loop. They turned out fine. I have a 12" circular I may try for the next one. Beautiful shades. I can get at least another pair from this skein. (I made the size for a C cup). And I've recently learned that an LYS in my area is a collection point - making drop-off a nice little outing!

I encourage you all to give it a try. A fun and easy "in-between" larger projects knit.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

At last a project for my leftover ultra pima. Made some for a friend here,now I will get busy for charity.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you to everyone .


----------



## mkguttridge (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you for bringing this subject up. Just found out about the knitted knockers this past week as I've been diagnosed with breast cancer for the second time so have opted for a bilateral mastectomy. Have tried my hand and knitting a knocker but believe I am too tense at this time to make them. Have handed the job over to my daughter who is an accomplished knitter. Hopefully, once I have recovered I'll be able to join the masses and make them for charity!


----------



## PA_Knitter_Sarah (Jul 20, 2014)

Circular Knitter said:


> QUESTION>>> I sure neutral colors are preferred...but are there any other colors that would be acceptable??


And please remember that all skin shades, from dark to light, are needed. I' sure that goes without saying, but, just saying.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

mkguttridge said:


> Thank you for bringing this subject up. Just found out about the knitted knockers this past week as I've been diagnosed with breast cancer for the second time so have opted for a bilateral mastectomy. Have tried my hand and knitting a knocker but believe I am too tense at this time to make them. Have handed the job over to my daughter who is an accomplished knitter. Hopefully, once I have recovered I'll be able to join the masses and make them for charity!


Wishing you nothing but the best.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

I live in Halifax,Nova Scotia and learned about Knitted Knockers some time ago on KP.
I checked and found that they`re available in Truro,Nova Scotia but none here in the Capitol
so decided to make a few. I brought them with me to the IWK hospital to leave with the volunteer
manager. I included the address, patterns etc.Also..left my name and information in case I could be of any help.
This was last summer and so far have heard nothing. I see on our Canadian site that they`re still donated out of a Knitting shop in Truro.
I had a lumpectomy way back in 1994 and when I first heard of Knitted Knockers I realized how helpful these "knockers" would be.Personally I use only one and only when wearing a "fitted" top.I tried one with the nipple but prefer without.
I see that other Provinces have many donation sites(especially B.C. and Ontario)The need is in ALL
Provinces. 
I`ll be going back to the IWK this summer to drop off purple baby hats. The IWK hospital is a hospital for women and children and it`s where mammograms are done. This is why I`d chosen to take my Knitted Knockers there.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

mkguttridge said:


> Thank you for bringing this subject up. Just found out about the knitted knockers this past week as I've been diagnosed with breast cancer for the second time so have opted for a bilateral mastectomy. Have tried my hand and knitting a knocker but believe I am too tense at this time to make them. Have handed the job over to my daughter who is an accomplished knitter. Hopefully, once I have recovered I'll be able to join the masses and make them for charity!


Best wishes for your surgery and recovery. This is a time to let others help, you'll have time later to help others. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you for posting. KPers are such a generous group!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

What cup sizes is the most needed


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I had a bilateral mastectomy with lymph node dissection in 1991. I made the knockers for myself and found the shape isn't correct for me. I've been trying for years to make ones that extends under the arm so i don't look like im stuffing socks. No matter what yarn is used, they're still hot in the summertime.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I m in Florida, can I take them to a person here and save on the postage?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pat,
I watched the videos last night from the web site.
They are ALL one size when knit. BUT when stuffed they "grow" from A- Z.. lolol.
Seems you don't tie them off when you finish knitting them. JUST STUFF full. Then the gal can remove unwanted stuffing to make it the size she wants.

And they don't all want the nipple. It shows how to start the pattern. Really looks easy enough. 
Just waiting for my KIT to arrive.



Pat lamb said:


> What cup sizes is the most needed


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> Pat,
> I watched the videos last night from the web site.
> They are ALL one size when knit. BUT when stuffed they "grow" from A- Z.. lolol.
> Seems you don't tie them off when you finish knitting them. JUST STUFF full. Then the gal can remove unwanted stuffing to make it the size she wants.
> ...


The pattern I downloaded has a different # of stitches for the different cup sizes.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gosh,
Then I don't know. Must be different from the video. Sorry maybe someone else has better info.



jvallas said:


> The pattern I downloaded has a different # of stitches for the different cup sizes.


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

engteacher said:


> I have been making knckers but sending them to Washington. i gave 2 to a coworker, one to my dr, left one at the Breast Center and sent one to my great niece who is a nurse in St Louis. Do any of you know if Oklahoma has a chapter? I would like to stay local if possible.


Yes, there is one in Oklahoma. I have the info at home, not with me as dh and I are traveling. Will be home tonight, so will post it then. I believe I found the location from their website or did a google search for 'knitted knockers Oklahoma'. Can't remember now. Good searching.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Gosh,
> Then I don't know. Must be different from the video. Sorry maybe someone else has better info.


There is sort of a range of "sizes" within one size knitted. If you put in a lot of stuffing or some less stuffing, it will affect size in that knitting is stretchy. But a small size can't be stuffed so much as to make it a DD cup size. The video says they leave them open so recipients can adjust size. That only means within a range-not climb up or down cup sizes. The cup sizes are determined by how many rounds are knitted, thus giving you more stitches on each needle. 
I hope this cleared the misunderstanding of the video. If you look at the pattern you will see different cup sizes listed.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OH great thanks for clearing that up.
NO I haven't started them yet. Just ordered the kit.



SometimesaKnitter said:


> There is sort of a range of "sizes" within one size knitted. If you put in a lot of stuffing or some less stuffing, it will affect size in that knitting is stretchy. But a small size can't be stuffed so much as to make it a DD cup size. The video says they leave them open so recipients can adjust size. That only means within a range-not climb up or down cup sizes. The cup sizes are determined by how many rounds are knitted, thus giving you more stitches on each needle.
> I hope this cleared the misunderstanding of the video. If you look at the pattern you will see different cup sizes listed.[/quote


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

cainchar said:


> Roughly a month ago there was a lady from Scotland who released a video of her knitting for Knitted Knockers of the UK. It went viral on FaceBook resulting in over 500 new requests in one week at the Canadian National site. Suspect that is also what caused a fresh demand in the US. The UK does have many chapters and a head office. If you google Knitted Knockers UK I'm sure you'll be there in a flash! A friend of mine lost her sister at age 32 to BC, she is knitting for them now (she's in Dover, Kent.)


There is a British group and any request in the UK could be redirected to their website at https://www.kkukciowix.com. I have been knitting for them for about 18 months, I reckon. About 120-150 singles or pairs, day wear or swimwear - GREAT charity. 
Same issue here - just had a piece on the BBC and the orders sky-rocketed, but great to knit for these ladies.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Chezl said:


> They will only accept their completed kits.
> We are not allowed to even copy their pattern and going by the pictures, any colour goes.
> http://knittedknockersaustralia.com/kits/


Same in the UK - we have to be approved, use their pattern and very specific cotton for day wear and acrylic for swimwear. Not a problem because the charity wants what is best for the women who put an order through. Each knocker has to be checked too. I am quite happy with these requirements and happily knit for the charity.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

In the UK, most women order from the website (https://www.kkukciowix.com) and choose day wear, swimwear, with or without nipple, colour and then give their size. Volunteers pick up the orders, then are given the details of the lady, then knit, get the knocker(s) approved, then post and delete the details of the lady. It is entirely free for the ladies who order them. Volunteers are provided with yarn, bags, labels, etc... and get their posting expenses reimbursed if they wish. Good admin, great volunteers, good fun, good support and hopefully the women who receive them are happy and comfortable.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

mlab said:


> Same in the UK - we have to be approved, use their pattern and very specific cotton for day wear and acrylic for swimwear. Not a problem because the charity wants what is best for the women who put an order through. Each knocker has to be checked too. I am quite happy with these requirements and happily knit for the charity.


The thing is, I have Paintbox cotton in light colours which would be perfect but I can't use them here. :sm03:


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

mlab said:


> In the UK, most women order from the website (https://www.kkukciowix.com) and choose day wear, swimwear, with or without nipple, colour and then give their size. Volunteers pick up the orders, then are given the details of the lady, then knit, get the knocker(s) approved, then post and delete the details of the lady. It is entirely free for the ladies who order them. Volunteers are provided with yarn, bags, labels, etc... and get their posting expenses reimbursed if they wish. Good admin, great volunteers, good fun, good support and hopefully the women who receive them are happy and comfortable.


That is a great idea!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

PA_Knitter_Sarah said:


> And please remember that all skin shades, from dark to light, are needed. I' sure that goes without saying, but, just saying.


When I first started knitting knockers, I thought that I needed a large range of "skin tones" for that very reason. I stocked up on every shade from black to white, with every tan and beige in between. What I found, however, was that women more often wanted to have the knocker match their bras, rather than their skin tones, so the MOST requested knockers are still the pale neutral colors such as white, cream, tan, ivory, beige, etc. We do get the occasional request for a "bright" or a 'dark', but they are the exception, rather than the rule.
I guess it makes sense when you realize that most women are only going to have one pair.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Pat lamb said:


> What cup sizes is the most needed


Neutral pairs of Cs and Ds are the most requested, but all sizes are gratefully accepted.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Pat lamb said:


> I m in Florida, can I take them to a person here and save on the postage?


If you go to the http://www.knittedknockers.org you can click on "Store and group listings". There are approximately 13 listings for Florida, so that would be your best bet for hooking up with someone locally.
Although I live in Michigan, Florida is one of the states that I assist with because of the high demand. Right now, the list shows approximately 150+ orders waiting to be fulfilled. It is our hope to get to the point where everyone gets their request in 2 weeks or so, but every time we get national publicity, we get flooded with requests. I am grateful to all of the KPers who are reading this thread and offering to help
Remember, even ONE knocker or better yet, ONE PAIR of knockers will help, no matter who receives them.


----------



## kdanielewicz (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for the links for knitted knockers.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Pttbrenden said:


> I've been knitting knockers for a few months now. After a lumpectomy in 1989 I need a bit of help on the right side, a knocker evens things out nicely. A friend who is undergoing chemo took a pair to the cancer center and they were thrilled to be able to offer them to their breast cancer patients. Now the two of us are knitting like mad trying to keep up! I would be knitting anyway so why not make something that makes a difference in someone's life?


Good for you! Keep up the great work!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Chezl said:


> They will only accept their completed kits.
> We are not allowed to even copy their pattern and going by the pictures, any colour goes.
> http://knittedknockersaustralia.com/kits/


Goodness- a bit difficult to get people to participate that way I'd think. Then again, perhaps they buy the yarn in great bulk and can offer a good reduction in cost?

Could you knit your own and donate via your local hospital/cancer centre?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Goodness- a bit difficult to get people to participate that way I'd think. Then again, perhaps they buy the yarn in great bulk and can offer a good reduction in cost?
> 
> Could you knit your own and donate via your local hospital/cancer centre?


I think I would rather do that using the pattern and information supplied on this thread.
I could ask at my hospital because I am going to the plastics department for my melanoma review next week.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for alerting me to this wonderful charity. Will go to Crafty now and order the kit.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Sherryc said:


> Edit after initial post: Okay, I looked farther and there are many different types of yarn you can use. Had a time trying to find a yarn list but finally found it. I may try my hand at knitting knockers. However, I've looked at several yarns and none of them are as inexpensive as stated on their webpage - most are $3 and up. Don't get me wrong, $3 to 5 isn't bad for yarn.


If you've never knitted any, it should be appreciated how many knockers one gets from knitting w/each ball/hank/skein: I use mostly Cascade's Ultras Pima and get 4 to 5 from each, depending on the size. So that equates to approx $1 - $2 each.
I donate both my time & materials, just as much as if I worked in a soup kitchen. Understandable if these are still too expensive. The yarns for the Prayer Shawls I knit (approx 5 balls/skeins) comes to $25 to $35-28" x 65"-so these are actually the same price overall. 
I'm unable to get out of the house like I used to - these are my contribution to society for the good life I've been blessed with.
To quote the KPer a few posts back _"I would be knitting anyway so why not make something that makes a difference in someone's life?"_
And - _(for the record, I would think that the $7 yarn could be found on sale somewhere if a person were motivated to help out) _ Absolutely! I watch for sales and do purchase then.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Chezl said:


> I think I would rather do that using the pattern and information supplied on this thread.
> I could ask at my hospital because I am going to the plastics department for my melanoma review next week.


If you go to this link: https://www.knittedknockers.org/downloads/ you will find all sorts of resources to download regarding knitted knockers. There are care sheet, patterns, approved yarns list and also educational materials for doctors' offices and hospitals to explain knitted knockers and what they are. 
There are pattern folders for potential knitters, physician letters, etc.

The hospitals, clinics and health care providers who are familiar with knitted knockers are unabashedly enthusiastic about them. If your particular clinic or hospital hasn't encountered them before, they may need a bit of education.

Women who've had mastectomies are so happy to finally have something that is lightweight, provided for free and breathable.


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm in the UK and made one only last week for a friend of a friend. It took me about 2 evenings and I was happy to be able to help. She requested a brightly coloured yarn. I like her style!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I just ordered from Craftsy and the total cost with shipping was $13.76, on sale. 

Has anyone tried the flat pattern with straights? I don't use dpns.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

torregro said:


> If you go to this link: https://www.knittedknockers.org/downloads/ you will find all sorts of resources to download regarding knitted knockers. There are care sheet, patterns, approved yarns list and also educational materials for doctors' offices and hospitals to explain knitted knockers and what they are.
> There are pattern folders for potential knitters, physician letters, etc.
> 
> The hospitals, clinics and health care providers who are familiar with knitted knockers are unabashedly enthusiastic about them. If your particular clinic or hospital hasn't encountered them before, they may need a bit of education.
> ...


Thank you. For once I have the correct yarn and a great use for it.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Torregro, I've been wondering this: Could one use a different yarn on the top and switch to the Ultra Pima yarn for the last 2 or 3 rounds before the underside, to avoid the top touching the skin? That would certainly save on $$, as the hank of U Pima would make a dozen or more knockers.

I use a 60" Chiaogoo Red Lace circ and Magic Loop them.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

For those having trouble finding the approved yarns at a reasonable price, you might want to watch the DBNY site. I found an approved Tahki yarn on a 70% off sale day and paid only about $2 a skein. I'm kicking myself now for not having bought every skein they had, in whatever color they had....


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Chezl said:


> The thing is, I have Paintbox cotton in light colours which would be perfect but I can't use them here. :sm03:


Paintbox Cotton DK is an approved yarn. At least it is in the States......


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

mlab said:


> In the UK, most women order from the website (https://www.kkukciowix.com) and choose day wear, swimwear, with or without nipple, colour and then give their size. Volunteers pick up the orders, then are given the details of the lady, then knit, get the knocker(s) approved, then post and delete the details of the lady. It is entirely free for the ladies who order them. Volunteers are provided with yarn, bags, labels, etc... and get their posting expenses reimbursed if they wish. Good admin, great volunteers, good fun, good support and hopefully the women who receive them are happy and comfortable.


How wonderful that there are so many knitters helping the UK group that they no longer are accepting application from knitters! I wish the States had that problem!!!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

rkr said:


> Torregro, I've been wondering this: Could one use a different yarn on the top and switch to the Ultra Pima yarn for the last 2 or 3 rounds before the underside, to avoid the top touching the skin? That would certainly save on $$, as the hank of U Pima would make a dozen or more knockers.
> 
> I use a 60" Chiaogoo Red Lace circ and Magic Loop them.


Good question. To paraphrase the founder of the organization, they'd rather have you knit and supply one beautifully made knocker than a bunch of lesser quality ones.
It's important that they look good, feel good and WASH well. So, no, you shouldn't use two different types of yarn in one knocker.
You can, knit the top of the knocker in a neutral and then use a color on the back side once you've knit the turning rows and a couple of knit rows so that the color won't show through if the knocker is worn with a light colored top. The list of approved yarns gets revised frequently as they receive new suggestions and new yarns are developed. They are committed to making sure that the knockers retain their softness after laundering and some of the yarns that feel good, don't hold up in the long run.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

sutclifd said:


> How wonderful that there are so many knitters helping the UK group that they no longer are accepting application from knitters! I wish the States had that problem!!!


Gosh, I was just thinking the same thing. Might be that the population of the UK is around 64 million and the US population is more like 325 million?
And it may also be that the United States programs are just generating more awareness and publicity. 
Either way, there sure is a need here.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

sutclifd said:


> Paintbox Cotton DK is an approved yarn. At least it is in the States......


Not over here. They only use one type of cotton from Bendigo Mills. What a bummer!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

The pattern for the heart is a nice addition, but is it to be put on the outside, or more subtly on the under-side if it's used?


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

jvallas said:


> The pattern for the heart is a nice addition, but is it to be put on the outside, or more subtly on the under-side if it's used?


The heart would be on the underside of the knocker.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

torregro said:


> The heart would be on the underside of the knocker.


Kind of what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

My sister just had a mastectomy two months ago this is a wonderful charity I did not know about . I am definitively going to knit in her honor


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I am so glad to see that this has become active again. I first heard about it 6 years ago, and got very excited - knit a knocker, only to find that the web site was not actually active - and the only thing seemed to be to go to the medical community in your town and start it up yourself, which was tot big a job for me at the time. I did start a topic here but without the clear organization to distribute etc - I don't think it went anywhere. I'll be sure to sign up - I wonder if my pattern and knocker is acceptable? I don't know what yarn I used - a baby yarn in bright pink I think. Well , i have some Paton's grace in a light blue and I've always intended to get some Ultra Pima[ I know my LYS has it! ] Thanks so much for posting this, it's such a good idea! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Went and looked at the web site , my yarn was definitely acrylic, so i'll have to email them directly. I looked at the available kits,they are great and reasonable; and downloaded my patterns. Gee I'd love to cast on right now but I am in middle of hat for donation...Maybe I'll just get the yarn and needles out and scare up a bag. i definitely has castonitis! More of a good thing.. :sm08:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

mlab said:


> In the UK, most women order from the website (https://www.kkukciowix.com) and choose day wear, swimwear, with or without nipple, colour and then give their size. Volunteers pick up the orders, then are given the details of the lady, then knit, get the knocker(s) approved, then post and delete the details of the lady. It is entirely free for the ladies who order them. Volunteers are provided with yarn, bags, labels, etc... and get their posting expenses reimbursed if they wish. Good admin, great volunteers, good fun, good support and hopefully the women who receive them are happy and comfortable.


This is the site that is not accepting any more knockers for the time being.

Thank you for your applications to knit for us. We have had an overwhelming response. 
Applications are now closed, we'll let you know when we re-open.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

I am so happy to see so many knitting the knockers. I have been knitting Titbits for years. Have adapted the pattern some. Heard about Titbits before I ever heard about Knockers. One of the ladies requested them without nipples so I make all of them that way now. I do not use cotton. I knit them with Caron Simply Soft yarn.. All the comments have been most favorable. I donate them to the local cancer center. Also give them away whenever I hear of anyone who wants them. My heart goes out to those who need them.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi everyone I would like to know if there is anywhere in the UK to send knitted knockers or can someone supply an address in which to send them abroad please
Thank you


----------



## Rannels (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm knitting them for hospitals in Northern Colorado! We started out with a Knitted Knocker Knit-a-long.... fun times!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> I just ordered from Craftsy and the total cost with shipping was $13.76, on sale.
> 
> Has anyone tried the flat pattern with straights? I don't use DPN's.


I've not tried the flat pattern. When I started, I wasn't aware there was one- so took up the challenge to try DPN's. Initially I thought I'd so bonkers, but other than a problem dropping stitches on 6" DPN's (which I addressed earlier, I just use stitch keepers on the two needles, not in action,) I'm both surprised and thrilled to say I have learned to enjoy them (and this is only about 4 pair of Knitted Knockers in! Bonus for me- I've always wanted to knit socks- now I have nothing to fear (or excuses to stop me!)


----------



## blmitch (Jan 1, 2012)

I have started Knitted Knockers in our area. I have talked to two hospitals that have not heard of this program and are eager to get them into their program. Right now there are only two of us knitting and I'm afraid of the demand that will be when we get this going. This is a project that I'm passionate about. 
I love this Cotton isn't on the list because it is ww and it needs to be DK. The ww makes the knockers too bulky. There are places online that you can get the required yarn for a discounted price. One will make several pairs of knockers. I am very lucky that I have a friend that own an LYS a gives me a small discount for the yarn. She has also been very generous to give me donated yarn that meets the requirements.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

blmitch said:


> I have started Knitted Knockers in our area. I have talked to two hospitals that have not heard of this program and are eager to get them into their program. Right now there are only two of us knitting and I'm afraid of the demand that will be when we get this going. This is a project that I'm passionate about.
> I love this Cotton isn't on the list because it is ww and it needs to be DK. The ww makes the knockers too bulky. There are places online that you can get the required yarn for a discounted price. One will make several pairs of knockers. I am very lucky that I have a friend that own an LYS a gives me a small discount for the yarn. She has also been very generous to give me donated yarn that meets the requirements.


Glad to hear you've started the ball rolling in your area. Don't worry about being overwhelmed with orders, because the national foundation is there is support you.
I'm from Michigan and help to knit for three other states that don't have enough providers. Right now we are woefully behind because of so many requests, but you can only knit so many in a week. I just heard back from Barb Demorest (the founder of knittedknockers.org) and she asked me to mention that if anyone on the KP site was interested to PLEASE register on the knitted knockers site as a provider so that they can send you the educational materials necessary to knit GREAT knockers. ;-(


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

knittingwitch said:


> Hi everyone I would like to know if there is anywhere in the UK to send knitted knockers or can someone supply an address in which to send them abroad please
> Thank you


We'd be thrilled to take your knockers in Canada. I understand with Knitted Knockers UK you have to apply and follow many rules etc.. That said, I believe postage to Canada would be prohibitive. Recently a lady from Scotland posted a Facebook video re: Knitted Knockers which went viral. That week Knitted Knockers of Canada had 500+ requests. As we are just getting going here on Prince Edward Island, we were asked if we would send our small stock to the national site to help them (considering the huge influx of requests.) Of course, we did. So, now we start building our stock of knockers in various sizes once again. It is worth noting that more requests came from our little province than we sent up to Ont., so PEI women were still being serviced! It's all good! Women in need are women in need- it matters not where they are!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

There have been a few posts regarding the cost of the requested yarns. It is true that the Cascade Ultra Pima is the favoured yarn, bar none. It is (here) running $11.99 or 12.99 Cdn.. Several people have told me they prefer to buy the Patons Grace, as it's is only $6.99 a ball. That sounds great doesn't it- however, the Cascade is 100gms and the Grace is 50gms. As you can see, it is not a bargain and is less soft against delicate skin. Just an example, and certainly cost is an important factor for most. For those of us who just need to knit (and what a wonderfully small carry-along project these are,) as was pointed out a few posts earlier- 4-5 knockers at $1-$3 a piece is a fairly good bargain to keep your hands happy and in motion (to say nothing of how you feel when you think of the lady using them!) I have committed to one skein a month (and I'm determined to knit that skein each month as well!) I've also had non-knitters/crocheters ask how they can help. I direct them to the national site to make monetary donations (to help with the office costs of gathering/promoting/posting knockers to those who request them.) We can't all do everything- but each of us can do something!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I also knit them for our local Breast Cancer Support Group, and we are only allowed to knit them in mercerised cotton....ours are knit from top to bottom, with a seam in the centre. Picture a cone shaped Christmas Tree ornament with a seam around the centre. It is then filled and squashed into a breast shape. Hard to explain, but it does work. Knit on two straight needles, not dpn's or magic loop. I love that women all over the world are doing this for each other. We all have friends and family with this disease. I recently lost a cousin who was 73 years old. She had five lumps removed in her late 20's, then fought it all her life.


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

MaryCarter said:


> I also knit them for our local Breast Cancer Support Group, and we are only allowed to knit them in mercerised cotton....ours are knit from top to bottom, with a seam in the centre. Picture a cone shaped Christmas Tree ornament with a seam around the centre. It is then filled and squashed into a breast shape. Hard to explain, but it does work. Knit on two straight needles, not dpn's or magic loop. I love that women all over the world are doing this for each other. We all have friends and family with this disease. I recently lost a cousin who was 73 years old. She had five lumps removed in her late 20's, then fought it all her life.


Anyway you can post a photo of the squashed Christmas tree ornament? Or direct to a pattern? Thank you.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

sutclifd said:


> How wonderful that there are so many knitters helping the UK group that they no longer are accepting application from knitters! I wish the States had that problem!!!


If I gave the impression that KKUK had enough knitters, I made a mistake. New "recruits" are "processed" all the time.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

SQM said:


> I just ordered from Craftsy and the total cost with shipping was $13.76, on sale.
> 
> Has anyone tried the flat pattern with straights? I don't use dpns.


I don't know. KKUK only accepts knockers knitted in the round to avoid seams because this might be uncomfortable for women, either on a scar or following radiotherapy. Dpn or circular needles do the trick. I don't like circular needles, do I use dpn unless the order is for quite a large one and then I might move to a circular needle for the last few rows before the decreasing rows.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

loremiko said:


> Anyway you can post a photo of the squashed Christmas tree ornament? Or direct to a pattern? Thank you.


I'd be very interested to see it as well- and would love to try the pattern!


----------



## reb lewry (May 2, 2011)

The knitted knockers also have groups here in Au. 
I have been knitting knockers for some time which i would just deliver to breast clinic.
Now i have moved to Melbourne I have signed up to continue knitting them.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

reb lewry said:


> The knitted knockers also have groups here in Au.
> I have been knitting knockers for some time which i would just deliver to breast clinic.
> Now i have moved to Melbourne I have signed up to continue knitting them.


They have very strict control over their knockers and only use one yarn and you have to buy the kit, you can't just get the pattern.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

I've knitted many pairs and did find it challenging to start each one. Now I have a pair of dbl point needles that are blunt on one end so I know if the needle has flipped when only a few stitches. Pima cotton seems more expensive, but it is soft. LYS had nontraditional colors so I ordered online with about half the price! Extremely worthy project!!!


----------



## reb lewry (May 2, 2011)

Chezl said:


> They have very strict control over their knockers and only use one yarn and you have to buy the kit, you can't just get the pattern.


www.knittedknockers.org/make-a-knocker/

This page towards bottom has patterns for dpn, flat, magic loop.


----------



## pntn4evr (Jan 9, 2017)

I have been doing Knockers for awhile now. Started doing them after MY third recurrence in 2016, and told them I was done...get rid of the things. The Knockers are comfortable and quick. I have modified the pattern a bit. I don't do nipples. Starting isn't hard, but it is fiddly. I start on two needles. Knit 3 stitches, pull the cord around the back as if to knit an i-cord. Knit front and back in each stitch so that you have 6 stitches. Noq go to the make 1 pattern that they suggest. You can do the cord around the back another few times until you are comfortable switching to 4 needles. There might be a small slit, but that is easy to close with the tail from starting the piece.

Another thing... on the Make one stitch. Knit to the last stitch. Use a small crochet hook to bring up the make one from the inside of the last stitch. It is difficult to do the make one by searching between the two stitches. It is very easy to accomplish if you use your head and follow the cord into that last stitch. 

I am yet to send any to Washington www.knittedknocker.org as I am busy with supplying the ones requested locally. It is indeed hard to find knitters. 

I have found the Cascade Ultra Pima yarn at Craftsy. Cheaper there than most places. you get about 5 Knockers in a C cup from one skein of yarn. There are other yarns approved now. The Premier works well. I have some Paton Grace, but haven't tried it yet. 

These forms can be pinned into a regular bra. My friend (Mastectomysolutions.com) taught me how to make small suspenders for bras. Very useful. Bra ride up is a BIG problem.
I have also found that the Knockers work best for Bilateral mastectomy patients. There is a large issue with balance when only a single one is needed. A baggy of pellets for weight is helpful or a single rock perhaps. Sagging on one side and perky on the Knocker side is hard to correct, but not impossible.
If you have to stuff your own, the best stuffing is Morning Glory Cluster Stuff. This is available at the moment from Hobby Lobby and Walmart.com that I know of. 
Hope this helps.
MaryJVA


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

reb lewry said:


> www.knittedknockers.org/make-a-knocker/
> 
> This page towards bottom has patterns for dpn, flat, magic loop.


I know but it doesn't apply to Australia's Knitted Knockers, they have their own rules.


----------



## Whiskerkin (Dec 9, 2011)

I've been knitting and crocheting for forty years, but what is frogging? It's a new term for me.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Whiskerkin said:


> I've been knitting and crocheting for forty years, but what is frogging? It's a new term for me.


Frogging means to rippit rippit rippit.............rip out your stitches like the sound a frog makes. ;-)


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

torregro said:


> I've been knitting for the organization knittedknockers.org since January. It's a terrific group and we're all trying hard to keep up with demand. Every time the group gets national publicity, the demand skyrockets, but we only get a few new knitters. I'm putting a plea out to this terrific group to lend a hand if you're able. Each knocker takes about the same amount of time as a child's hat and the women who receive them (for free) are beyond grateful. Unstuffed knockers can be sent to the Bellingham, Washington address to save on postage.
> 
> I'm from Michigan, but have been helping out with three other states, which are behind in orders. Right now, Pennsylvania, Florida and New York each have about 125 pending requests for knockers. And of course, more orders come in every day.
> There are patterns available from the site for every type of knitter and crocheter too. A new pattern called "bottoms up" is going to be available very soon for those who have trouble getting started from the top. The list of approved yarns is also available on the site. Knockers have to be knitted from approved yarns because they have to be soft, durable and retain their softness after washing. I have found this to be one of the most satisfying knitting projects I've ever undertaken. Please help if you can. Thanks for reading.
> ...


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

torregro said:


> Frogging means to rippit rippit rippit.............rip out your stitches like the sound a frog makes. ;-)


I had the same question and had knitted for more than sixty!!!
Glad someone told you. They told me too. 
I do French better than English, but kept reading mdr or mdrr and wondered if it was rude, but not at all. I asked - "mort de rire" = lol. Now I know...


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have 2 skeins of Patons grace. I'm in.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> I have 2 skeins of Patons grace. I'm in.


That is wonderful news.
I have heard from the foundation that they've received inquiries from this KP thread and it makes my heart happy.

Thanks you to all who are stepping up.
Sharon


----------



## pntn4evr (Jan 9, 2017)

Glad to hear you will try it! 
KnittedKnockers.org has only recently published a list of "acceptable" yarns. There is a reason behind it. They are washed frequently and need to hold up to that as well as stay soft. Last year they were recommending the Cascade Ultra Pima by Apple and had some sponsership from them. They also were giving discriptions of what would work and why but did not give specific yarn recommendations. I recently checked the site and found a list of good yarns to use. I am glad to see the list of tested yarns. It is just too sad, I am sure, for them to have to discard ones that won't hold up to wear. Someone put a lot of care and thought and time into making them even if the materials won't last. It is also sad to send anything out to patients that isn't top notch. 

I did a talk recently to the local support group detailing some of the clothing options I have learned about. Camisoles with shelf bras are great. They can be selectively stitched do the front of the garment to form a pocket. When the dreaded "ride up" occurs, it is soo much easier to discreetly pull them back down and into place. BTW acrylic is still ok to use for swimming. It is easier though to use the microbead forms for that. Drying time is better and soggy Knockers...not so good. 
All of us would appreciate anything the knitters can do. There is a need. Spread the word, please. MJVA


----------



## hrellison (Dec 18, 2014)

I have recently started to knit the knockers, they are a little fiddley to start but so well worth the effort
The ultra Pima washed beautifully,I made a customized one for a lady who had a partial mastectomy she was so pleased
Acrilyc yarn can be used for swimming knockers
As for cost, because the yarn needed is small the cost of about 12$ Canadian for a skein that makes5-7 knockers is small when compared to the joy they provide


----------



## Nannymar (Jul 31, 2015)

Torregro- you've started such a thoughtful, informational thread. THANK YOU! I recently told my DH that I was going to start knitting these, since I finally conquered socks! It takes those like you to keep this project alive. Perhaps KPs Adminstration could keep it as a permanent thread? Hopefully the shortage will end!
Luck, Marilyn


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

The patterns are even in different languages.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Patons Grace can be bought very inexpensively at Michaels with their coupons. I find these easy to knit using Magic Loop while watching tv. If you have trouble starting them, I suggest you start it on DP's and switch to Magic Loop when you have more stitches on and can see whats happening. Also, if you mark the start of your round with one color, and the two groups of shaping stitches with another color, it makes it very easy to follow. Our knitting group will be sending a batch of knockers in.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

flowergrower said:
 

> I've knitted many pairs and did find it challenging to start each one. Now I have a pair of dbl point needles that are blunt on one end so I know if the needle has flipped when only a few stitches. Pima cotton seems more expensive, but it is soft. LYS had nontraditional colors so I ordered online with about half the price! Extremely worthy project!!!


How interesting- did you buy the needles that way, or file them? That is very clever!

Yes, the Pima is more expensive as it's rare and has exceptional strength but also softness. It tends to have almost a sheen to it it's so smooth- the fibers are much longer than normal cotton.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

pntn4evr said:


> I have been doing Knockers for awhile now. Started doing them after MY third recurrence in 2016, and told them I was done...get rid of the things. The Knockers are comfortable and quick. I have modified the pattern a bit. I don't do nipples. Starting isn't hard, but it is fiddly. I start on two needles. Knit 3 stitches, pull the cord around the back as if to knit an i-cord. Knit front and back in each stitch so that you have 6 stitches. Noq go to the make 1 pattern that they suggest. You can do the cord around the back another few times until you are comfortable switching to 4 needles. There might be a small slit, but that is easy to close with the tail from starting the piece.
> 
> Another thing... on the Make one stitch. Knit to the last stitch. Use a small crochet hook to bring up the make one from the inside of the last stitch. It is difficult to do the make one by searching between the two stitches. It is very easy to accomplish if you use your head and follow the cord into that last stitch.
> 
> ...


Wow- thanks for that link! And the suggestions to cope with one sided surgical imbalances. We had been suggesting washers to be tacked inside, but love your polybeads idea as well!


----------



## pntn4evr (Jan 9, 2017)

Regarding sizing... I have found that I can gauge size pretty well by the width across the triangle on the back, ie, 6-6.5 inches is what I need from just off my center to just before my arm hanging down at my size. I usually get that with about 31 stitches on each#5 dp needles. If you knit more tightly that that you might try #6 dps to achieve that size. This is about a C cup.
When I have made them for people, I ask for that measurement. Cup size can be adjusted by how much stuffing you use. If you are sending them to KnittedKnockers.org, they don't care. They need all different sizes. It might be a good idea, IMHO, to you do send two matching items though. They have a way of measuring them. (There are many videos on Youtube.) For those who don't know, YOU do not have to send them out already stuffed. KK's will take care of that. My info on the stuffing was for local or personal use. 
I have seen information on the site that they need smaller and larger ones.

I would LOVE to see a permanent board on this subject. MaryJVA


----------



## pntn4evr (Jan 9, 2017)

One more quick idea. When I have finished a pair of Knockers, I put them in a sandwich baggie with a tag inside that tells me what yarn I used, what needle sizes, and what the number of stitches was on each of the three needles. ( Ultra Pima, #5 dp, 31 stitches)
You think you will remember...No, you won't. 
Thanks to all of you. The ladies love them. I love them.
MaryJVA


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I ordered Patons Grace yarn and will knit that up, but will order the Ultra Pima yarn for more. I wish I had my yarn already. I am itching to knit these.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

pntn4evr said:


> Regarding sizing... I have found that I can gauge size pretty well by the width across the triangle on the back, ie, 6-6.5 inches is what I need from just off my center to just before my arm hanging down at my size. I usually get that with about 31 stitches on each#5 dp needles. If you knit more tightly that that you might try #6 dps to achieve that size. This is about a C cup.
> When I have made them for people, I ask for that measurement. Cup size can be adjusted by how much stuffing you use. If you are sending them to KnittedKnockers.org, they don't care. They need all different sizes. It might be a good idea, IMHO, to you do send two matching items though. They have a way of measuring them. (There are many videos on Youtube.) For those who don't know, YOU do not have to send them out already stuffed. KK's will take care of that. My info on the stuffing was for local or personal use.
> I have seen information on the site that they need smaller and larger ones.
> 
> I would LOVE to see a permanent board on this subject. MaryJVA


What a wonderful idea this would be! Imagine if even half of all KPer's offered to make just one skein of KK's per month. That would be so amazing around the world! We are so many, from all over the world- what a difference we could make! Yes, it is important to send matching sets (so one committed to one skein a month, could sometimes need to keep back a KK to make a set the next month. Women need "one to wash and one to wear." Bilateral surgical differences will need 2 sets.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

pntn4evr said:


> One more quick idea. When I have finished a pair of Knockers, I put them in a sandwich baggie with a tag inside that tells me what yarn I used, what needle sizes, and what the number of stitches was on each of the three needles. ( Ultra Pima, #5 dp, 31 stitches)
> You think you will remember...No, you won't.
> Thanks to all of you. The ladies love them. I love them.
> MaryJVA


PERFECT! The baggie is a perfect solution as the note can't get separated from the knockers, or the knocker set separated from each other, and the knockers stay clean and neat. That said, each knocker will be measured before it is stuffed, but the fiber/yarn used is vital information.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

First and foremost..I want to thank Torregro for bringing KnittedKnockers organization to our attention here at KP. This group of people are the greatest people when it comes to information and action. 

Okay...no surprise to anyone who knows me...I checked out locations in Massachusetts where there are KnittedKnockers locations. Was very surprised to find none in my county (Berkshire), but two in the next county over. So, I called the major hospital that joins all the small town ones here. Wanted to see if they have people donating from KnittedKnockers, or anyone else volunteering to make these light weight prosthetics. They do have people who donate, but wasn't sure if they were affiliated with this organization. At the moment they have no donations available for patients, and was wondering who they could contact to volunteer making these little darlings. I told them about KK.org, and told them I just learned about them as well. But instead of sending my donations to Washington D.C., or the next county over, I told her I would be willing to make these for our women in Berkshires who need them an drop them off. There is a need here, so cut the middle (wo)man. I will make them with the pattern provided by KK.org, and I will give them the credit warranted, and use only the yarns on their list. I will also include the KK.org information and website with each donation.

My family has been riddle with breast cancer, and the cost, weight, and un-comfort of heavy prosthetics, I wanted to give back here at home where I know there is a need. Especially since there is no group here (that I or the hospital know of) in Berkshires.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Circular Knitter said:


> First and foremost..I want to thank Torregro for bringing KnittedKnockers organization to our attention here at KP. This group of people are the greatest people when it comes to information and action.
> 
> Okay...no surprise to anyone who knows me...I checked out locations in Massachusetts where there are KnittedKnockers locations. Was very surprised to find none in my county (Berkshire), but two in the next county over. So, I called the major hospital that joins all the small town ones here. Wanted to see if they have people donating from KnittedKnockers, or anyone else volunteering to make these light weight prosthetics. They do have people who donate, but wasn't sure if they were affiliated with this organization. At the moment they have no donations available for patients, and was wondering who they could contact to volunteer making these little darlings. I told them about KK.org, and told them I just learned about them as well. But instead of sending my donations to Washington D.C., or the next county over, I told her I would be willing to make these for our women in Berkshires who need them an drop them off. There is a need here, so cut the middle (wo)man. I will make them with the pattern provided by KK.org, and I will give them the credit warranted, and use only the yarns on their list. I will also include the KK.org information and website with each donation.


Wonderful!
Please be sure to register as a knitter with knittedknockers.org. They can supply you with much information, including care sheets and other information to include with your knockers. We state providers don't send out knockers to Bellingham, Washington, but send them out directly from our homes, but there are many benefits to being listed as a state provider. For one thing, in addition to the care information sheets, they can list you on the website (if you wish) so that women in your area can find you and make a request. Best of luck to you and your fledgling operation.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Circular Knitter said:


> First and foremost..I want to thank Torregro for bringing KnittedKnockers organization to our attention here at KP. This group of people are the greatest people when it comes to information and action.
> 
> Okay...no surprise to anyone who knows me...I checked out locations in Massachusetts where there are KnittedKnockers locations. Was very surprised to find none in my county (Berkshire), but two in the next county over. So, I called the major hospital that joins all the small town ones here. Wanted to see if they have people donating from KnittedKnockers, or anyone else volunteering to make these light weight prosthetics. They do have people who donate, but wasn't sure if they were affiliated with this organization. At the moment they have no donations available for patients, and was wondering who they could contact to volunteer making these little darlings. I told them about KK.org, and told them I just learned about them as well. But instead of sending my donations to Washington D.C., or the next county over, I told her I would be willing to make these for our women in Berkshires who need them an drop them off. There is a need here, so cut the middle (wo)man. I will make them with the pattern provided by KK.org, and I will give them the credit warranted, and use only the yarns on their list. I will also include the KK.org information and website with each donation.
> 
> My family has been riddle with breast cancer, and the cost, weight, and un-comfort of heavy prosthetics, I wanted to give back here at home where I know there is a need. Especially since there is no group here (that I or the hospital know of) in Berkshires.


Go you! You are also helping to reduce the requests going to KK.org and serving your own community! Why not start a group at your LYS? I did in Jan. We meet every last Sat. of the month and have now made over 40 sets. Plus- you're saving the postage to nation org. and back out to women locally. It's all good! Environmentally and for women in need!


----------



## pntn4evr (Jan 9, 2017)

In my case, I am supplying locally at this point. I need the specifics to be able to choose a pair for a patient from the measurements they provide. 

There was some discussion earlier about the opening in the backs of Knockers. I at first thought that they would benefit from an elastic draw string, but that has proven to be unnecessary. I run the carrying cord that remains through the 4 or so stitches x 3 needles that make up the opening. I pass the loose cord through an additional two or three stitches. This keeps the cord contained, but it can be worked to create a slightly larger opening. Draw the cord tight as stuffing is complete. I would also suggest that if stuffing has to be removed, it is easiest to do it with a pair of tweezers. The amount can be easily measured that way. I does need to have an equal amount removed from each Knocker for uniformity of size.

This is one of those live and learn situations. I also wear a modesty cup one size larger than my knocker, ie C cup Knocker, but a D cup modesty cup. This makes a uniform surface. 
Genie bras are inexpensive, available in long line and come with pockets. They are perfect for Knocker wear. www.geniebra.com
I am quite pleased to find out this group is interested in this project!!
MaryJVA


----------



## beejayil (Nov 12, 2011)

I, too, have been making Knitted Knockers since January. I purchase the beautiful yarn from the Apple Yarn Co., where Knockers originated. Yes, the yarn is expensive, but one cake makes 4 o 5 Knockers, at a cost of about $1.75 each. I can't think of a better way to spend my charity money. Moreover, if you purchase the yarn from Apple, they will wind it free of charge, and if you send the completed Knockers back to them, they will reimburse the postage, if you request that. Seems like a great deal to me, and it's women helping women.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

beejayil said:


> I, too, have been making Knitted Knockers since January. I purchase the beautiful yarn from the Apple Yarn Co., where Knockers originated. Yes, the yarn is expensive, but one cake makes 4 o 5 Knockers, at a cost of about $1.75 each. I can't think of a better way to spend my charity money. Moreover, if you purchase the yarn from Apple, they will wind it free of charge, and if you send the completed Knockers back to them, they will reimburse the postage, if you request that. Seems like a great deal to me, and it's women helping women.


I agree wholeheartedly. For many, it is definitely a budget issue, but if you were going to spend $10.00 a month making charity items any way, why not take that $10.00 one month and change a few women's lives?


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

torregro said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. For many, it is definitely a budget issue, but if you were going to spend $10.00 a month making charity items any way, why not take that $10.00 one month and change a few women's lives?


I realize that the yarns are expensive, and then if you order your yarn online there's the added shipping. I usually put away a little money each week or month, so when yarns go on sale that's when I buy them. I RARELY...and I mean that...will pay full price for yarn. (For anything for that matter.) Even when go to a yarn shop I look around, then I search out the sale area to see if I can relieve them of their 50-75% offers. Just picked up some beautiful yarn that I would have cost $100 for only $20. 
I just bought the yarn for the knockers I'm going to make online, on sale. I checked out Craftsy for the KnittedKnockers, but you get only one skein of yarn for the project, plus added shipping. For that I can buy double the yarn elsewhere, and make twice as much. Yes, they say part of their kit cost goes to KK.Org, but how much & where? I am sale rat...what can I say. But, I've made some awesome purchases that way.
When your on a budget, one must do what one must do!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Circular Knitter said:


> I realize that the yarns are expensive, and then if you order your yarn online there's the added shipping. I usually put away a little money each week or month, so when yarns go on sale that's when I buy them. I RARELY...and I mean that...will pay full price for yarn. (For anything for that matter.) Even when go to a yarn shop I look around, then I search out the sale area to see if I can relieve them of their 50-75% offers. Just picked up some beautiful yarn that I would have cost $100 for only $20.
> I just bought the yarn for the knockers I'm going to make online, on sale. I checked out Craftsy for the KnittedKnockers, but you get only one skein of yarn for the project, plus added shipping. For that I can buy double the yarn elsewhere, and make twice as much. Yes, they say part of their kit cost goes to KK.Org, but how much & where? I am sale rat...what can I say. But, I've made some awesome purchases that way.
> When your on a budget, one must do what one must do!


I'm with you. I love a sale and I wait to buy more knocker yarn when I can purchase enough to get free shipping. My LYS has a punch card system so that after you spend a certain amount you get a 20% discount on whatever you want as long as it's all the same SKU#. Appleyarns.com is a sponsor of knittedknockers.org and their kit (which is what I bought to get started) included not only the yarn, but an organza bag for packaging, and materials to with the set of knockers such as care instructions, a flyer about the program, etc. It was a nice way to start, but of course, now I just buy the yarn. I wouldn't do business with the Craftsy "kits" because they contain nothing other than a pattern (which is free anyway) and a skein of yarn and it all costs more than just buying the yarn. I even contacted them and told them they should quit calling it a "kit". 
y


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think this is a great idea. I have a question. I am crocheting a pair of knockers. I tried the magic loop, and straight needles but I didn't like the way it was coming out. I can't handle the DPNs but I might give that a try in the future. Anyway my question is after you complete rows 1-7 you do a repeat of rows 6&7 until you reach a certain # of stitches. I decided to start with the A cup. It says do rows 6&7 until 54 sc or amount to equal 5". I measured it across as you will see in the picture. I found a video on how to crochet the knockers and she laid it flat, and measured after she was done. I don't want to continue if this is wrong. Did I measure right?
Thanks,
Fran


----------



## pntn4evr (Jan 9, 2017)

I can't speak to the crochet directions. Perhaps someone else can.

Don't worry too much about what size the thing is. It will fit someone somewhere. The ladies in Washington state have a "sizing" contraption that they showed in one of the videos. They stuff'em, throw them into this board to gauge the size (modesty cups upside down in all cup sizes, "That one is a C/that one is a B."), and then put them with others of that size. People knit to gauges that are quite dissimilar. I think I stated earlier that I personally am a C cup. I use ones that are 30 or 31 stitches per needle..a total of 90 to 93 before I start decreasing. Someone else my be tighter or looser. 
I hope someone else can address the measurement question for you. MaryJVA


----------



## blmitch (Jan 1, 2012)

The knocker itself looks right. To measure, flatten out the top and measure from corner to corner. The bottom picture, just flatten that down and measure. Should measure 4".


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> Holly Hobby is NOT a favorite store for MOST knitters . I'm lucky I don't have one where I live so no problem with that ,in fact I've never even seen one .
> I needed one knocker and someone in my state was so kind and mailed several to me so I could pick which one I wanted . I'm grateful ,but I need to learn how to make them on 4 needles .


Not sure about the Most? I buy a lot of yarn there, love their cottons. So do some of my fellow knitters. HH has been hashed over many times on KP. Have always been treated very nicely and upon asking , employees are happy with their jobs, they make up to $15 and hour, about $5 more than most jobs in our valley. A boon for our depressed area. 
Each to their own, I am not criticizing, just talking about the other side of the coin. 
A little bag of plastic stuffing beads laying at the bottom of the kk helps keep them from floating up.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Not sure about the Most? I buy a lot of yarn there, love their cottons. So do some of my fellow knitters. HH has been hashed over many times on KP. Have always been treated very nicely and upon asking , employees are happy with their jobs, they make up to $15 and hour, about $5 more than most jobs in our valley. A boon for our depressed area.
> Each to their own, I am not criticizing, just talking about the other side of the coin.
> A little bag of plastic stuffing beads laying at the bottom of the kk helps keep them from floating up.


If I lived close to Hobby Lobby I would shop there. Why not? That's entirely rhetorical.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK my prima cotton has arrived and I started my first KK.
using dpn's and let me say the first 3 rows were STRESSFILLED !
But coffee and a piece of chocolate fortified me. And then is was smooth knitting.
And I am saying a quiet prayer that the gal who gets these will "Live Happily Ever After"

Now does anyone include a personal note with them ?


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

LEE1313 said:


> OK my prima cotton has arrived and I started my first KK.
> using dpn's and let me say the first 3 rows were STRESSFILLED !
> But coffee and a piece of chocolate fortified me. And then is was smooth knitting.
> And I am saying a quiet prayer that the gal who gets these will "Live Happily Ever After"
> ...


Your knocker looks like it is coming along beautifully.
You're right, the first couple of rows can be fiddly when doing a top down knocker.
I've done a lot of different methods, but now I cast on 6 stitches using the Emily Ocker circular cast on. Then I split the 6 stitches onto two needles and K6. Then I KFB, k1 three times so that now I have 9 stitches on three needles. From this point forward, you are ready to knit to the last stitch on needle and do the M1.
The circular cast on creates the appearance of a nipple with none of the protuberance of the I-cord nipples. One of the few complaints KKSF receives is that some of the nipples are ginormous! LOL

As for a personal note, it depends on what you are going to do with your finished knockers. If they are going stuffed and ready to a recipient, by all means, you might include a note. If you are going to send them to the foundation or drop them off at a LYS unstuffed, then It's probably asking a lot that the note be kept specifically with that pair of knockers because they are going to pass through several hands. It's a lovely gesture, though, regardless. 
There is a great video on the knittedknockers.org site showing all the steps a knocker goes through after being received at the foundation. It's quite an operation. Last week they were able to send out 500 knockers to ladies. Incredible and only possible with the help of the ALL VOLUNTEER organization. 
Thanks to all the KPers who are stepping up to help.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I got my yarn today!!! Now to knit those knockers!!! I'll give two to my sister in law and two to her neighbor. The rest to the organization, unless I have more local requests.
Boy that first part is fidly! I may have to start it again! Fun times.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I got my yarn today!!! Now to knit those knockers!!! I'll give two to my sister in law and two to her neighbor. The rest to the organization, unless I have more local requests.
> Boy that first part is fidly! I may have to start it again! Fun times.


Yay!
There is a bottoms up pattern that is going to be released to the general public soon. We're test knitting it behind the scenes. It's a little easier to get started because you begin with 15 stitches which is easier for many.
I'll post to this thread when it's released.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

INDEED !!
Once you get to row 4 SMOOTH SAILING !!


SometimesaKnitter said:


> I got my yarn today!!! Now to knit those knockers!!! I'll give two to my sister in law and two to her neighbor. The rest to the organization, unless I have more local requests.
> Boy that first part is fidly! I may have to start it again! Fun times.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, I've tried four times now. I get to four stitches on each needle and can't figure out which needle is next! Fifth time might be the charm though.
Torregro, it is on the web site now. I'll try a bit to get this top down going but if I can't I'll go to the bottoms up pattern.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Yes, I've tried four times now. I get to four stitches on each needle and can't figure out which needle is next! Fifth time might be the charm though.
> Torregro, it is on the web site now. I'll try a bit to get this top down going but if I can't I'll go to the bottoms up pattern.


Great: The bottom's up knocker pattern can be downloaded here: https://www.knittedknockers.org/make-a-knocker/
If you don't like to do M1 then this pattern might be for you. It begins on the backside with 15 stitches increasing with KFBs. Once the desire size is reached and the 2 purl turning rows are done, each needle full of stitches is decreased by one K2tog. It's just a matter of preference.

If you are having trouble knowing which needle is next, perhaps try putting a rubber point protector on your FIRST needle because there are too few stitches for markers at this point.
You can DO this!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

torregro said:


> Great: The bottom's up knocker pattern can be downloaded here: https://www.knittedknockers.org/make-a-knocker/
> If you don't like to do M1 then this pattern might be for you. It begins on the backside with 15 stitches increasing with KFBs. Once the desire size is reached and the 2 purl turning rows are done, each needle full of stitches is decreased by one K2tog. It's just a matter of preference.
> 
> If you are having trouble knowing which needle is next, perhaps try putting a rubber point protector on your FIRST needle because there are too few stitches for markers at this point.
> You can DO this!


Aww, thanks for the encouragement! I know I can do it. I just have to put it up when it isn't going good. 
I did start the bottom up pattern and am going good now. After I get a pair done, I'll try the top down one again. I enjoy working with dpns, after the first fiddly part but if I can do toe up socks, I can do top down knockers! LOL


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Aww, thanks for the encouragement! I know I can do it. I just have to put it up when it isn't going good.
> I did start the bottom up pattern and am going good now. After I get a pair done, I'll try the top down one again. I enjoy working with dpns, after the first fiddly part but if I can do toe up socks, I can do top down knockers! LOL


That's looking great. The biggest issue I have had with the bottom up pattern is that the hole for stuffing is small. I corrected the issue by using a stretchy cast on. It's important that the stuffing can be removed for laundering, if desired. The biggest watch point for the top down pattern is when you do the decreases on the backside. Because two decreases are right next to each other at the change of needle, you can get "laddering" if you don't snug up the stitches.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

torregro said:


> Great: The bottom's up knocker pattern can be downloaded here: https://www.knittedknockers.org/make-a-knocker/
> If you don't like to do M1 then this pattern might be for you. It begins on the backside with 15 stitches increasing with KFBs. Once the desire size is reached and the 2 purl turning rows are done, each needle full of stitches is decreased by one K2tog. It's just a matter of preference.
> 
> If you are having trouble knowing which needle is next, perhaps try putting a rubber point protector on your FIRST needle because there are too few stitches for markers at this point.
> You can DO this!


Thanks for this download- will be taking this to our monthly "knocker knit in" the last Sat. of each month!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

torregro said:


> That's looking great. The biggest issue I have had with the bottom up pattern is that the hole for stuffing is small. I corrected the issue by using a stretchy cast on. It's important that the stuffing can be removed for laundering, if desired. The biggest watch point for the top down pattern is when you do the decreases on the backside. Because two decreases are right next to each other at the change of needle, you can get "laddering" if you don't snug up the stitches.


Which cast on?


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Which cast on?


I use a sort of slip knot cast on, which I think might also be Jenny's surprisingly stretchy cast on.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

cainchar said:


> Thanks for this download- will be taking this to our monthly "knocker knit in" the last Sat. of each month!


Terrific! Just an FYI....the patterns were updated in March of this year to reflect different stitch counts for the various sizes because they were coming in too large. So basically, by measurement on the back while stuffed, what WAS a B is now a C and what was a C is now a D. I'd you are donating them unstuffed, it doesn't matter, but if you are filling orders, you will want to make sure you are using the current pattern.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

torregro said:


> Terrific! Just an FYI....the patterns were updated in March of this year to reflect different stitch counts for the various sizes because they were coming in too large. So basically, by measurement on the back while stuffed, what WAS a B is now a C and what was a C is now a D. I'd you are donating them unstuffed, it doesn't matter, but if you are filling orders, you will want to make sure you are using the current pattern.


If you have any influence with the folks at the home site, I wish you would ask them to re-format all of their printable materials (especially the patterns) so that they can be hole-punched to fit in a 3-ring binder. Some documents are OK, but most of the patterns have almost no left margin at all. I was able to fix my copies by converting the pdf files to Word, but it wasn't easy.

Thanks for all your help and encouragement with this wonderful project. I'm in! Yarn is on order and then I'll be contributing.

Edited to ask: Do you know if the contact information for the states is up to date, or even valid? I'm asking because the names of yarn shops on web sites never disappear even when they've been closed for a very long time. I'm hoping that the administration for the organization keeps this information current.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

I will post your comments/suggestions to the foundation and let you know what I hear back.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

torregro said:


> I will post your comments/suggestions to the foundation and let you know what I hear back.


Thank you.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm crocheting this pair. I just couldn't get the knit one to work for me, but I won't give up. I'm going to try using 2 needles. I do the toes of my socks on 2 needles so I should be able to do this on 2 also. 
I finished one "knocker" and am on the decrease for the 2nd one.
I am using patons grace because I had it in my stash. I didn't want to buy more yarn if I couldn't figure out the pattern. Michaels has a 60% off coupon today so I'll be going there.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Bubba24 said:


> I'm crocheting this pair. I just couldn't get the knit one to work for me, but I won't give up. I'm going to try using 2 needles. I do the toes of my socks on 2 needles so I should be able to do this on 2 also.
> I finished one "knocker" and am on the decrease for the 2nd one.
> I am using patons grace because I had it in my stash. I didn't want to buy more yarn if I couldn't figure out the pattern. Michaels has a 60% off coupon today so I'll be going there.


Go you! If you are able to find a lighter weight than DK, that is recommended for the crocheted knockers (as crochet tends to be a bit thicker and stiffer.) For example- The Cascade Ultra Pima "light", as opposed to the DK, when crocheting. Also, some done in baby/sport weight acrylic are needed as "swimming knockers" as they dry much faster.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Go you! If you are able to find a lighter weight than DK, that is recommended for the crocheted knockers (as crochet tends to be a bit thicker and stiffer.) For example- The Cascade Ultra Pima "light", as opposed to the DK, when crocheting. Also, some done in baby/sport weight acrylic are needed as "swimming knockers" as they dry much faster.


This yarn was listed on the list for crochet. I will check out other yarns but I'm on a very strict budget since I just moved into my own place and not used to supporting my self and all the everyday bills.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> I'm crocheting this pair. I just couldn't get the knit one to work for me, but I won't give up. I'm going to try using 2 needles. I do the toes of my socks on 2 needles so I should be able to do this on 2 also.


They are looking great. And you're absolutely correct. Paton's Grace is acceptable for crochet. It wasn't my favorite yarn of the 5 or 6 that I tried, but it's readily available.
As for the knitting pattern, you might want to try the "Bottom's Up" pattern that has been added to the site recently. It starts from the back with 15 stitches and is much less fiddly to get started than the top down. Just be sure to use a stretchy cast on because those 15 stitches will form the hole that needs to be open for stuffing and laundering.
THANKS so much for joining the cause!


----------



## knitter1955 (Mar 16, 2012)

I recently starting making Knockers. I have knit and crocheted knockers and I find that the crocheted one looks better. I have trouble with the knitted one at the beginning and so I end up with some small holes. It just doesn't look as good as my crocheted ones. I did see that they were going to reverse where you start on the back. I hope that will make my knitted ones look better. I think this is a very worthwhile project because I know that could be me or someone I know needing them.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

knitter1955 said:


> I recently starting making Knockers. I have knit and crocheted knockers and I find that the crocheted one looks better. I have trouble with the knitted one at the beginning and so I end up with some small holes. It just doesn't look as good as my crocheted ones. I did see that they were going to reverse where you start on the back. I hope that will make my knitted ones look better. I think this is a very worthwhile project because I know that could be me or someone I know needing them.


Great attitude. You are right that the knitted ones are preferred, one reason being that they use 30% less yarn, so they start out lighter.
The bottoms up pattern is available on the website http:www.knittedknockers.org and starts with 15 stitches instead of 6. 
I have had to "frog" a few knockers that I was given because of the very holes that you mentioned. There just was no reasonable way to fix them, but it still felt sad to rip out someone's hours of work.


----------



## knitter1955 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you. I downloaded the new pattern and am ready to start again. I really love to knit more than crochet so I look forward to trying the new pattern. I plan on continuing making these. They are so good to work on when I go somewhere.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I didn't realize that the care and customizing sheet that should be given out with the knockers is on their web site under downloads.
This is my first!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WHEW finished my first pair. Except for the first few rows, UGH, the rest is easy peasy to knit.
Used Patons Grace yarn and #5 dpn's.
Will make another set before I send them off.
Need to scout yarns stores for more yarn to avoid paying shipping for more yarn.

Happy to be able to help.
There but for the Grace of God, go I.
Thanks for looking and thanks for all who have answered questions.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> WHEW finished my first pair. Except for the first few rows, UGH, the rest is easy peasy to knit.
> Used Patons Grace yarn and #5 dpn's.
> Will make another set before I send them off.
> Need to scout yarns stores for more yarn to avoid paying shipping for more yarn.
> ...


Congratulations! I've only gotten one done and am working on the second one. I'm going to give a couple of pairs to women I know-the others will go to the organization.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gosh look we ARE making a difference !
One BOOB at a time.

I like the cast on for the bottom up, starts with 15 sts. Haven't reached the front section yet. So by the end of the day I will know which pattern I like best.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Gosh look we ARE making a difference !
> One BOOB at a time.
> 
> I like the cast on for the bottom up, starts with 15 sts. Haven't reached the front section yet. So by the end of the day I will know which pattern I like best.


I used a long tail cast on for my first knocker and it isn't stretchy at all. So I used Jeny's stretchy slip knot cast on and I like it much much better. It is very stretchy!


----------



## knitter1955 (Mar 16, 2012)

I will start it later on today. I can't wait to try the new pattern.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I cast on using a #7 needle, then switched back to #5.


SometimesaKnitter said:


> I used a long tail cast on for my first knocker and it isn't stretchy at all. So I used Jeny's stretchy slip knot cast on and I like it much much better. It is very stretchy!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> WHEW finished my first pair. Except for the first few rows, UGH, the rest is easy peasy to knit.
> Used Patons Grace yarn and #5 dpn's.
> Will make another set before I send them off.
> Need to scout yarns stores for more yarn to avoid paying shipping for more yarn.
> ...


Linda,
I just bought 2 skeins of Paton Grace at Michaels today. They had a 60% off coupon plus my senior discount and it came to $7.07. I asked if she could split my order and I bought a set of DPNs and it cost me $1.87. Yours came out great.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Finished my first pair. They are crochet. I'm going to try the bottom up and see if I can manage DPNs. If not I will crochet them.
I made the small ones to see if I could do it. The others I will do the c cup.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

WTG! They look terrific.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I think more easy if these made with the same material we buy bras and the filling can washable but stitched a cover on it if need wash otherwise just wash the top cover. Anyone knew how we can help in UK if there is collection point as the postage is very expensive . IN UK may many looking for these .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

mlab said:


> In the UK, most women order from the website (https://www.kkukciowix.com) and choose day wear, swimwear, with or without nipple, colour and then give their size. Volunteers pick up the orders, then are given the details of the lady, then knit, get the knocker(s) approved, then post and delete the details of the lady. It is entirely free for the ladies who order them. Volunteers are provided with yarn, bags, labels, etc... and get their posting expenses reimbursed if they wish. Good admin, great volunteers, good fun, good support and hopefully the women who receive them are happy and comfortable.


so that means they don't need .


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

I just took a quick look at the UK knitted knocker site and they have a statistic that states they had 2713 requests for knockers for all of 2016. The Foundation here in the United States mails out more than 250 of these a week, and that's in addition to the hundreds from those of us who are shipping them out from our homes. In addition, a lot of the state groups try to get a stash together so that they can put up displays at Relay for Life events, Woman's Health events and give supplies to local cancer clinics and hospitals.

This may be a matter of a much smaller population in the UK, it may mean that the program isn't getting as much publicity there, or a whole lot of other factors I'm not aware of. The fact remains that there are women out there who want and need the comfort and confidence that these prosthetics bring to them. The notes I get are just heart warming and keep me knitting away. Here is a link to another UK organization that I found in the International Listings on the Knittedknockers.org website that is located in the UK. https://www.mc4bc.com/knitted-knockers If this is a cause that draws you, then you can also contact your local cancer centers or women's clinic and show them some of the information that can be downloaded from the site. There are lots of ways to help.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Mirror said:


> so that means they don't need .


They definitely do- but their procedures are different from the US of Canada. Just Google Knitted knockers UK and you will find all the info you need. I would suggest that if the paper trail is too extensive- just contact your local hospital or surgeons in your area. If you have well women's clinics etc, they will also appreciate your handiwork.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

There is a FB page for the organization in the UK at: https://www.facebook.com/knittedknockersuk/
And they list local events and gatherings that might possibly be near some of you.

"If you are in the West Yorkshire area, we would love to meet you tomorrow at our Promote, Knit and Natter in John Lewis, Leeds. It's always encouraging to put names to faces, catch up with familiar faces and share stories."
See our website for more details
https://www.kkukciowix.com/events


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Can some please post a photo of measuring the piece from which end to end across. I think I measured wrong and my first pair might be too small. I'm on my first of the second pair and I want to make sure I measure it right.
Thanks,
Fran


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> Can some please post a photo of measuring the piece from which end to end across. I think I measured wrong and my first pair might be too small. I'm on my first of the second pair and I want to make sure I measure it right.
> Thanks,
> Fran


First, they need to be stuffed to be measured. In my bottom up pattern it says "measured straight across the back from the point to the mid of the opposite side". 
If this doesn't help, let us know!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> Can some please post a photo of measuring the piece from which end to end across. I think I measured wrong and my first pair might be too small. I'm on my first of the second pair and I want to make sure I measure it right.
> Thanks,
> Fran


You measure from one pointed end, across the opening straight across to a flat side. Do not count the purl rows in your measurement.
Right now the official measurements are made with the knocker stuffed.
If you are making them to order, then you need to stuff the knocker before measuring. If you are making them to donate to an organization, it's just important that the two knockers match each other.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

On my to do list.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I just now saw this post. I see that the first post was in June of 2016. I would love to knit these to donate. Is there still a need for more? I understand that they should be mailed unstuffed. Is that correct? Thanks.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

runflyski said:


> I just now saw this post. I see that the first post was in June of 2016. I would love to knit these to donate. Is there still a need for more? I understand that they should be mailed unstuffed. Is that correct? Thanks.


I think the person who posted the first message joined in June 2016, but the thread is quite recent 7th or 8th May if you look at the top right handside of the messages.
I would have thought there would still be a need for more. As you are in the USA, best look at their website for more info and patterns. The patterns vary from country to country. In the UK, we put the opening on the purl ridge and I think in the Netherlands, they knit in six segments rather than the three segments in the US and the UK, and probably other countries too. In the US, they are knitted and centrally collected and then distributed whereas in the UK, they are ordered on an individual basis. Very good luck.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

runflyski said:


> I just now saw this post. I see that the first post was in June of 2016. I would love to knit these to donate. Is there still a need for more? I understand that they should be mailed unstuffed. Is that correct? Thanks.


Thanks for offering to help. I just posted this last week and YES YES YES, more are needed. They can absolutely be mailed unstuffed to save on postage.
http://www.knittedknockers.org is located in Bellingham, Washington and these marvelous ladies send out hundreds of knockers in answer to requests each and every week.
All the information you could possibly want is on their website including patterns and the approved yarns list.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

torregro said:


> You measure from one pointed end, across the opening straight across to a flat side. Do not count the purl rows in your measurement.
> Right now the official measurements are made with the knocker stuffed.
> If you are making them to order, then you need to stuff the knocker before measuring. If you are making them to donate to an organization, it's just important that the two knockers match each other.


Thank you. I guess I was a little confused. In the directions, just for example for the A cup size it says " repeat rounds 6&7...........until you have 54 sc or amount to equal 5" across." I thought you would measure it to see if you needed to do more rounds of sc to equal 5". Maybe I'll try stuffing one and measure it. Thanks again.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> Thank you. I guess I was a little confused. In the directions, just for example for the A cup size it says " repeat rounds 6&7...........until you have 54 sc or amount to equal 5" across." I thought you would measure it to see if you needed to do more rounds of sc to equal 5". Maybe I'll try stuffing one and measure it. Thanks again.


Make sure That you have a current pattern, because the measurement for an A cup would be 4 1/2" across, not 5. The patterns were all updated in March of this year.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

torregro said:


> Make sure That you have a current pattern, because the measurement for an A cup would be 4 1/2" across, not 5. The patterns were all updated in March of this year.


I thought it was the current pattern but I will check again. It was the only pattern for crochet I saw there. My thing is I'm sending them unstuffed and I'm told that the measurements are for stuffed.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> I thought it was the current pattern but I will check again. It was the only pattern for crochet I saw there. My thing is I'm sending them unstuffed and I'm told that the measurements are for stuffed.


My apologies.....I didn't notice that you were using the crochet pattern. The sizing for the crochet patterns remains the same, according to the foundation sizing guru. The crocheted knockers don't stretch as much as the knitted ones.
If you are sending them off unstuffed, then it really doesn't matter, as long as the pairs are the same size.
I'm guessing that like most of us, you didn't knit a gauge swatch before diving in. (I hate swatches). So, you might want to finish up a pair and stuff one knocker to see if your stitch count matches the pattern recommendation for cup size.

Again, regardless of sizing, THANKS SO MUCH for helping out.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Nitting_More said:


> If you have any influence with the folks at the home site, I wish you would ask them to re-format all of their printable materials (especially the patterns) so that they can be hole-punched to fit in a 3-ring binder. Some documents are OK, but most of the patterns have almost no left margin at all. I was able to fix my copies by converting the pdf files to Word, but it wasn't easy.
> 
> Why don't you purchase some plastic sleeves to put your patterns into the binder. The holes are already there to fit binder, and the print out pattern stays clean. This way just slip pattern into sleeve, and don't have to worry about copying it into Word....and all that other time wasting stuff. All my printed patterns are in plastic sleeves in binders.
> Hope this helps.


----------



## mamamia (Dec 9, 2016)

I bought a kit for $8.99 from knitted knockers. Org plus postage its under $13.00. Will make up to 5 knockers.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Circular Knitter said:


> Nitting_More said:
> 
> 
> > If you have any influence with the folks at the home site, I wish you would ask them to re-format all of their printable materials (especially the patterns) so that they can be hole-punched to fit in a 3-ring binder. Some documents are OK, but most of the patterns have almost no left margin at all. I was able to fix my copies by converting the pdf files to Word, but it wasn't easy.
> ...


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK here is my second set, made this weekend..
Used Patons Grace.
I do LOVE the bottom up pattern. So much LESS stressful than starting with 6 sts on dpn;s. This starts with 15 sts, piece of cake ! 
I will need more yarn, so I shall be off soon.
PLEASE everyone TRY to knit one pair. And if that is all you can do that's OK. there are a lot of us here and that would make a huge difference.
"There but for the Grace of God go I"


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm working on it! I ordered some yarn from webs, its their May sale, but a lot of the neutrals are out of stock. I got 3 or 4 skeins to try the different yarns and I am anxiously awaiting the delivery! I think this will be a good to pick and run out the door - knit in the car project. It used to be kitchen sponges, but the family really don't need any more. I have DL'd the magic loop and DPN patterns and I think I will DL this new bottom up pattern - I can try one of each with a different yarns. :sm11:


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> OK here is my second set, made this weekend..
> Used Patons Grace.
> I do LOVE the bottom up pattern. So much LESS stressful than starting with 6 sts on dpn;s. This starts with 15 sts, piece of cake !
> I will need more yarn, so I shall be off soon.
> ...


I have made one C cup pair and I thought I would get more than that out of one skein of Patons Grace. I can almost get one more but they want pairs! Disappointed about it. I have two skeins of the blush and one of a darker brown. I want to move on to the Ultra Pima. 
I can probably get three pair from the blush color if I use some other color on the bottom of one pair. 
I will continue but how many did you get from your Patons Grace skein?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OH ME TOO.
I started with 2 balls. Now I have about 1/2 ball left.
My thought was to use this to make the back section for the next 2 boobs and change to another color.
I am also waiting for yarn to arrive. But I think I may just run to the store and get some.
We are in a cold and rainy patch of weather. Great for knitting and these work up quickly- after the first one lololol.
Mine are both D cups.


SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have made one C cup pair and I thought I would get more than that out of one skein of Patons Grace. I can almost get one more but they want pairs! Disappointed about it. I have two skeins of the blush and one of a darker brown. I want to move on to the Ultra Pima.
> I can probably get three pair from the blush color if I use some other color on the bottom of one pair.
> I will continue but how many did you get from your Patons Grace skein?


----------



## blmitch (Jan 1, 2012)

I am using bamboo pop right now. I so far have gotten a pair of A, B and C. I have a small amount left and will probably use that as a back color on another set.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> OK here is my second set, made this weekend..
> Used Patons Grace.
> I do LOVE the bottom up pattern. So much LESS stressful than starting with 6 sts on dpn;s. This starts with 15 sts, piece of cake !
> I will need more yarn, so I shall be off soon.
> ...


Wow...I started my "mock-up" knocker with different yarn (waiting for ordered yarn to arrive) to get equated with the knitted using "DPN 3-21-17" pattern. Though very experienced with dpn's, I found fiddling with only 2 or 3 stitches with a thin yarn and then trying to join very difficult. So, like a few others I just followed the pattern until I had 12 sts on one dpn, slipped them on the other dpns then joined. When finished I thought the knocker was very pointed triangle, and wondered what I'd done wrong. But now that I've seen yours...well glad to see it wasn't a mistake. I am looking forward to trying the newer version of "Bottom Up"; but have not been able to the download to work. I try again today.
Thank you for posting your pic so I could see that I wasn't knitting the piece wrong!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

try this download


Circular Knitter said:


> Wow...I started my "mock-up" knocker with different yarn (waiting for ordered yarn to arrive) to get equated with the knitted using "DPN 3-21-17" pattern. Though very experienced with dpn's, I found fiddling with only 2 or 3 stitches with a thin yarn and then trying to join very difficult. So, like a few others I just followed the pattern until I had 12 sts on one dpn, slipped them on the other dpns then joined. When finished I thought the knocker was very pointed triangle, and wondered what I'd done wrong. But now that I've seen yours...well glad to see it wasn't a mistake. I am looking forward to trying the newer version of "Bottom Up"; but have not been able to the download to work. I try again today.
> Thank you for posting your pic so I could see that I wasn't knitting the piece wrong!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have made one C cup pair and I thought I would get more than that out of one skein of Patons Grace. I can almost get one more but they want pairs! Disappointed about it. I have two skeins of the blush and one of a darker brown. I want to move on to the Ultra Pima.
> I can probably get three pair from the blush color if I use some other color on the bottom of one pair.
> I will continue but how many did you get from your Patons Grace skein?


Yay you! 
Pairs are the most requested, but if you have enough to knit one more of any size, go ahead and do it. We also get a lot of requests for single knockers.
And you can absolutely use the same yarn in a different color on the back once you've completed the turn rows. We don't want the color to show through under light colored shirts and blouses.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> try this download


Thank you, this one opened with no problem.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

blmitch said:


> I am using bamboo pop right now. I so far have gotten a pair of A, B and C. I have a small amount left and will probably use that as a back color on another set.


The Bamboo Pop is probably one of my favorite yarn for these, along with the Cascade Ultra Pima. The Bamboo Pop also has some of the largest yardage, so one skein goes a LONG way, as you've already figured out.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Craftsy.com has Pima cotton "CLOUDBORN" on sale for $6.18 for 231 yards.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

I rec'd my Cascade Ultra Pima & Universal Yarn Cotton Supreme DK. I feel a little underwhelmed by this yarn. I know that cotton gets softer when washed, but both of these yarns felt really stiff and really not very soft at all. So, are we supposed to wash the knockers before stuffing them to be donated? I am not sure if I opted for the Bamboo Pop if that would be any different, I was thinking quantity as well as quality.
These are not cheap yarns, and didn't realize when ordered that they need to be wound because they're not in balls ready to use. (my fault, wasn't paying attention to details on website). But then, anything that I ordered in a "skein" always came ready to use in a ball and "hank" meant it needed to be wound. . So..just a little confusion there. But, with all that aside, getting ready to wind yarn into balls, and with pattern in hand will move along to helping others in need.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Circular Knitter said:


> I rec'd my Cascade Ultra Pima & Universal Yarn Cotton Supreme DK. I feel a little underwhelmed by this yarn. I know that cotton gets softer when washed, but both of these yarns felt really stiff and really not very soft at all. So, are we supposed to wash the knockers before stuffing them to be donated? I am not sure if I opted for the Bamboo Pop if that would be any different, I was thinking quantity as well as quality.
> These are not cheap yarns, and didn't realize when ordered that they need to be wound because they're not in balls ready to use. (my fault, wasn't paying attention to details on website). But then, anything that I ordered in a "skein" always came ready to use in a ball and "hank" meant it needed to be wound. . So..just a little confusion there. But, with all that aside, getting ready to wind yarn into balls, and with pattern in hand will move along to helping others in need.


I have no experience with the Universal brand, but rest assured that the Cascade Ultra Pima makes up into a beautiful soft, knocker. You do not need to wash them before sending them off to the foundation. The care sheets that get sent with the knockers remind the recipient that the knocker has been through many hands and they should wash before using them.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Here is an excerpt from a thank you note that received today. 
"I love them!! THank you so much. I took a lot of the filling out to make them a "perfect fit." Just what I've been looking for. It's been a 16 year journey and I've tried everything from shoulder pads to my own "homemade". I swim every day and and now I've found your idea for my suits also. When I get back home, I'll be sending off for the patterns. I'm spreading this idea everywhere I go now. I send love." name.

Make a difference, one woman at a time.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

torregro said:


> Here is an excerpt from a thank you note that received today.
> "I love them!! THank you so much. I took a lot of the filling out to make them a "perfect fit." Just what I've been looking for. It's been a 16 year journey and I've tried everything from shoulder pads to my own "homemade". I swim every day and and now I've found your idea for my suits also. When I get back home, I'll be sending off for the patterns. I'm spreading this idea everywhere I go now. I send love." name.
> 
> Make a difference, one woman at a time.


How nice to receive such a great thank you note!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have made one C cup pair and I thought I would get more than that out of one skein of Patons Grace. I can almost get one more but they want pairs! Disappointed about it. I have two skeins of the blush and one of a darker brown. I want to move on to the Ultra Pima.
> I can probably get three pair from the blush color if I use some other color on the bottom of one pair.
> I will continue but how many did you get from your Patons Grace skein?


My 2nd pair done. I did stuff one just to get the sizing. I don't think I stuffed it as much as they do. It came out to be a size B. My first pair are a size A. I did take the stuffing out because I am mailing them unstuffed. The size A I had leftover yarn and the size B used the whole skein. Mine are crocheted and that uses more yarn. I'm using patons Grace because I get it at Michaels with a coupon. I'm going to try the bottom up on DPNs and see how that goes and maybe switch to 2 circulars like I do for the toes on my socks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Those look just wonderful. We overstuff the knockers for the simple reason that the foundation never wants a woman to have to run out to the store and try to buy more filling.
It's easy enough to remove. 

I pretty much avoid the leftover yarn syndrome by purchasing multiple skeins of the same color. That way, I can just add in a new skein and keep going. I hate having small bits of leftover yarn! 

I hope you registered with the knittedknockers.org site. And be sure to tell them that you came from KP.
Thanks for your work.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

They look nice. Like the color.
Great work. Just started pair #3. Using the same yarn.
Also will send them unstuffed. Not measuring, just knitting to the # of sts recommended.
Hey I may try 2 circs also. But not having any issues with the bottom up pattern. By the time I dec to 6 sts , I am on the final round. YEAH.


Bubba24 said:


> My 2nd pair done. I did stuff one just to get the sizing. I don't think I stuffed it as much as they do. It cme out to be a size B. My first pair are a size A. I did take the stuffing out because I am mailing them unstuffed. The size A I had leftover yarn and the size B used the whole skein. Mine are crocheted and that uses more yarn. I'm using patons Grace because I get it at Michaels with a coupon. I'm going to try the bottom up on DPNs and see how that goes and maybe switch to 2 circulars like I do for the toes on my socks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

torregro said:


> Those look just wonderful. We overstuff the knockers for the simple reason that the foundation never wants a woman to have to run out to the store and try to buy more filling.
> It's easy enough to remove.
> 
> I pretty much avoid the leftover yarn syndrome by purchasing multiple skeins of the same color. That way, I can just add in a new skein and keep going. I hate having small bits of leftover yarn!
> ...


I did register on the knitted knockers site but not sure if I told them I was kp. I'll have to see if I can check.
I had 2 skeins of the white and had some left over but I made the smaller size. The 2nd pair, the blush I didn't have anything left.
These are all I want to make right now. I'm enjoying making them for a great cause.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> They look nice. Like the color.
> Great work. Just started pair #3. Using the same yarn.
> Also will send them unstuffed. Not measuring, just knitting to the # of sts recommended.
> Hey I may try 2 circs also. But not having any issues with the bottom up pattern. By the time I dec to 6 sts , I am on the final round. YEAH.


Oh Linda,
I tried for 2 hours with the DPNs,bottom up. I kept losing needles and stitches. I wanted to throw them but my luck I would put a hole in the wall. Tried magic loop but that didn't work. So I'm back to crocheting them. I like knitting better. I think I'll have to go to the yarn store and purchase the yarn and have them show me magic loop. Its biker week here in Myrtle Beach for the next 2 weeks and there are certain roads you just have to stay away from so I'll have to wait on that. I'm a visual learner. And I did watch video after video over and over. They make it seem so easy.
I do adapt sock patterns written for DPNs to 9" or 12" circulars. My circulars are size 2&3 and I do have a size 6. I think I'll get a size 4/5. Maybe I'll try the size 6 and see how that works. I even thought of knitting them flat but I hate sewing things. 
Back to crocheting.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> Oh Linda,
> I tried for 2 hours with the DPNs,bottom up. I kept losing needles and stitches. I wanted to throw them but my luck I would put a hole in the wall. Tried magic loop but that didn't work. So I'm back to crocheting them. I like knitting better. I think I'll have to go to the yarn store and purchase the yarn and have them show me magic loop. Its biker week here in Myrtle Beach for the next 2 weeks and there are certain roads you just have to stay away from so I'll have to wait on that. I'm a visual learner. And I did watch video after video over and over. They make it seem so easy.
> I do adapt sock patterns written for DPNs to 9" or 12" circulars. My circulars are size 2&3 and I do have a size 6. I think I'll get a size 4/5. Maybe I'll try the size 6 and see how that works. I even thought of knitting them flat but I hate sewing things.
> Back to crocheting.


Are you using bamboo needles? They are the only needles I use because of slippage. Once I get about 18 stitches per needle, I switch to my 12" circulars. Keep trying, you WILL get it.


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

Here's a link to knitted knockers' oklahoma contacts. Locations are Tulsa, Norman, Durant, Okeene, and Muskogee

https://www.knittedknockers.org/provider/the-knitting-nook/


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Okay I finished my first pair of knockers. Knitted them Bottom Up, with Universal Yarn Cotton Supreme DK in color Blush(pale pink).
I started back with Sz 7 dpns would be stretcher opening for stuffing, and knitted 1 rnd w/7 dpns. The back opens & closed much easier for stuffing, and unstuffing. Then started first rnd of back pattern w/Sz 5 dpns. 
I was making the "B cup" (charted at 5" across), but my knockers came out to be 5 1/2" across which on chart is sz "C cup". These are unstuffed measurements. I'm happy they way they knitted up. 
The Universal Yarn seems a little thicker than the Cascade Cotton Ultra Pima. I will knit a pair up in "'B cup" and see if any difference, between the yarns. May end up making larger cup sizes with the UY Cotton Supreme, and the Cascade Cotton Ultra Pima for the smaller cup sizes. I'll see how it goes. Cannot post pic, batteries in camera dead. Will charge them and post pics tomorrow sometime. 
Happy Crafting!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Circular Knitter said:


> Okay I finished my first pair of knockers. Knitted them Bottom Up, with Universal Yarn Cotton Supreme DK in color Blush(pale pink).
> I started back with Sz 7 dpns would be stretcher opening for stuffing, and knitted 1 rnd w/7 dpns. The back opens & closed much easier for stuffing, and unstuffing. Then started first rnd of back pattern w/Sz 5 dpns.
> I was making the "B cup" (charted at 5" across), but my knockers came out to be 5 1/2" across which on chart is sz "C cup". These are unstuffed measurements. I'm happy they way they knitted up.
> The Universal Yarn seems a little thicker than the Cascade Cotton Ultra Pima. I will knit a pair up in "'B cup" and see if any difference, between the yarns. May end up making larger cup sizes with the UY Cotton Supreme, and the Cascade Cotton Ultra Pima for the smaller cup sizes. I'll see how it goes. Cannot post pic, batteries in camera dead. Will charge them and post pics tomorrow sometime.
> Happy Crafting!


Sounds like you're on your way. Knockers really are a terrific "on the go" project and it's such a great cause. You're right in that different yarns will get you a slightly different gauge with this project and the sizing is described as more art than science, but as long as you're ending up with a consistent product they will be used and loved. Just an FYI to all that the most needed sizes are neutral pairs in sizes C and D. I use a size #4 needle for everything, including the Cascade Ultra Pima and it works well for me. Thank you for becoming a future knocker addicted knitter! LOL


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

BTW, the video tutorial for the new "bottoms up" knocker pattern has been released to Youtube.
Barb Demorest, the founder of knittedknockers.org and Laureen, the "quality control queen" are kind of a hoot.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Just got a request today for a pair of hot pink knockers from a 90 year old woman in Florida. I knit so many neutral colored knockers that once in a while it's fun to break out the colors!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

torregro said:


> Just got a request today for a pair of hot pink knockers from a 90 year old woman in Florida. I knit so many neutral colored knockers that once in a while it's fun to break out the colors!


I'm on my 3rd pair. One pair blush, one pair white and this 3rd pair I'm doing is white. I would love to do other colors but not sure what the women would use or want.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> I'm on my 3rd pair. One pair blush, one pair white and this 3rd pair I'm doing is white. I would love to do other colors but not sure what the women would use or want.


Those are great color choices. Far and away, the most requests are for neutral colors. I just did a quick check of more than 80 pending requests and only four of them are for anything other than neutral as a first choice. Originally, I thought women would be looking for skin tones in all shades, but it looks to me more like they are more interested in colors like most bras....cream, white, ivory, beige, tan. It IS fun to knit the colored ones and you can always add a little pop of color on the back if you feel inspired. Thanks for knitting Knockers!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

My yarn came in the mail on Wednesday! 5 of the yarns were in hanks, but one was a ball. {child care for GKs this week so no time to wind it.} I started with the ball of Valley Yarn Southwick. Very nice cotton blend, but not much yardage so I'm making a size B pair. I decided to try the bottom up DPN pattern -I haven't done much with DPNs in a few years. No problem- easy pattern, and great for TV knitting. No nice wood DPNs, used some Susan Bates metal; so I dropped a needle a few time when starting, but that soon stopped. I'm going to try the ML next when other yarn is wound. I think it took me about 2 hours all told for the first knocker, the second is going quicker. Will post a picture when more done. :sm11: :sm09: :sm02:


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

martyr said:


> My yarn came in the mail on Wednesday! 5 of the yarns were in hanks, but one was a ball. {child care for GKs this week so no time to wind it.} I started with the ball of Valley Yarn Southwick. Very nice cotton blend, but not much yardage so I'm making a size B pair. I decided to try the bottom up DPN pattern -I haven't done much with DPNs in a few years. No problem- easy pattern, and great for TV knitting. No nice wood DPNs, used some Susan Bates metal; so I dropped a needle a few time when starting, but that soon stopped. I'm going to try the ML next when other yarn is wound. I think it took me about 2 hours all told for the first knocker, the second is going quicker. Will post a picture when more done. :sm11: :sm09: :sm02:


I have knitted two pair in the bottom up pattern. I got a whole set of dpns on Amazon for cheap! 8" ones. I am now trying the top down pattern-again! I have gotten so far and didn't like the look of the stitches so I ripped it out and started again, and again, at least four times last night. While the beginning looks a bit better there are still holey places I don't like and seems to be laddering going on that I've never had before. I'm knitting the first stitches tightly as I've done before but I'll see what it looks like later.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I tried to send a link but it's my sign in so.....

I'll try again.
Ostart 5 Sets of 15 Sizes 8'' (20cm) Double Pointed Carbonized Bamboo Knitting Kits Needles Set (2.0mm - 10.0mm) 

Sorry


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Yay! Two more knocker knitters brought into the fold. Thank you thank you thank you.
I use a set of 5" size 4 bamboo needles when starting because they are so light and easy to manipulate with the few stitches. I find the 8" length cumbersome. But once I get about 18-20 stitches on each needle, I switch to circulars. Isn't it great that there are SO many ways to do this right? 
Don't forget to register on the site at: http://www.knittedknockers.org. They will send you materials and care inserts and even a sample if you need one.

I'm going to buy a pair of the square needles as soon as I get to a real yarn shop and give them a go


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

torregro said:


> Yay! Two more knocker knitters brought into the fold. Thank you thank you thank you.
> I use a set of 5" size 4 bamboo needles when starting because they are so light and easy to manipulate with the few stitches. I find the 8" length cumbersome. But once I get about 18-20 stitches on each needle, I switch to circulars. Isn't it great that there are SO many ways to do this right?
> Don't forget to register on the site at: http://www.knittedknockers.org. They will send you materials and care inserts and even a sample if you need one.
> 
> I'm going to buy a pair of the square needles as soon as I get to a real yarn shop and give them a go


I don't know if you realize but I've been on this bandwagon since you originally posted about this. I do have shorter dpns I think. I should try them in the beginning.
The carbonized bamboo needles I bought on Amazon are 15 five needle sets for $9! I had bought a set of shorter ones before that though.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

I have knitted 5 knockers so far, try to get one or a pair done each day. Takes about 1 hr to make one. I have 5 projects on my plate right now, and working a little on each to complete them all. LOL PLUS I'm teaching my 9 yr old GD to knit as well. 
I'm knitting Bottom Up on size 5 dpns. Still a little fuddily to start, but like it better than the other dpn directions. The Cascade Ultra Pima Cotton is very slippery to work with, but I have 6 skeins of it...so will make the best of it. So far been able to get 5 knockers from the Cascade yarn. I also have 3 skeins Universal Yarn Cotton Supreme DK which is a little denser, so I ordered 3 more skeins of it. I'll make the larger knockers from the Universal in the C-D cups, and and the B cups from the Cascade.
Still not sure if I'm going to register with KK yet. I read their "Terms of Use" and wasn't to happy with them. Still on the border about that. For now I'm just fulfilling the need for my area.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

That's great. You must be a very fast knitter to make one in an hour. I have to admit that I have never read the terms of service on the web site and have shipped out more than 365 knockers so far this year without issue or concern. Would you mind sharing what has you concerned so that I might share it with the foundation?


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I can't come close to one an hour. But I never knit for an hour straight anyway.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Can you PM me please with what on terms of use is in question.
I sure don't want to get in over my head
Thanks, Linda



Circular Knitter said:


> I have knitted 5 knockers so far, try to get one or a pair done each day. Takes about 1 hr to make one. I have 5 projects on my plate right now, and working a little on each to complete them all. LOL PLUS I'm teaching my 9 yr old GD to knit as well.
> I'm knitting Bottom Up on size 5 dpns. Still a little fuddily to start, but like it better than the other dpn directions. The Cascade Ultra Pima Cotton is very slippery to work with, but I have 6 skeins of it...so will make the best of it. So far been able to get 5 knockers from the Cascade yarn. I also have 3 skeins Universal Yarn Cotton Supreme DK which is a little denser, so I ordered 3 more skeins of it. I'll make the larger knockers from the Universal in the C-D cups, and and the B cups from the Cascade.
> Still not sure if I'm going to register with KK yet. I read their "Terms of Use" and wasn't to happy with them. Still on the border about that. For now I'm just fulfilling the need for my area.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Waiting for more yarn I ordered. Would like to have a dozen to ship.

Pretty quick knit using bottom up on dpn's.

Happy I can help.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

LEE1313 said:


> Waiting for more yarn I ordered. Would like to have a dozen to ship.
> 
> Pretty quick knit using bottom up on dpn's.
> 
> Happy I can help.


Those are beautifully knit. They will be so happy to have them.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

THANKS for the kind words.


torregro said:


> Those are beautifully knit. They will be so happy to have them.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

torregro said:


> That's great. You must be a very fast knitter to make one in an hour.


Sorry...that was suppose to be 1-1/2 hr....I'm fast, but NOT that fast!! LOLOL


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

torregro said:


> If you go to the http://www.knittedknockers.org you can click on "Store and group listings". There are approximately 13 listings for Florida, so that would be your best bet for hooking up with someone locally.
> Although I live in Michigan, Florida is one of the states that I assist with because of the high demand. Right now, the list shows approximately 150+ orders waiting to be fulfilled. It is our hope to get to the point where everyone gets their request in 2 weeks or so, but every time we get national publicity, we get flooded with requests. I am grateful to all of the KPers who are reading this thread and offering to help
> Remember, even ONE knocker or better yet, ONE PAIR of knockers will help, no matter who receives them.


I don't see on the site where it says " store and group listings".


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Waiting for more yarn I ordered. Would like to have a dozen to ship.
> 
> Pretty quick knit using bottom up on dpn's.
> 
> Happy I can help.


Hi Linda,
What is written on the tag that you have attached to the knockers? Great job.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> I don't see on the site where it says " store and group listings".


Try this link: https://www.knittedknockers.org/store-and-group-listings/


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

This is my first knitted knocker. I've crocheted 3 pairs but wanted to knit them since I like knitting better. I used the pattern for the bottom up with DPNs. I bought DPNs but had no luck. I tried for hours and it was too frustrating for me. I finally used magic loop with the pattern for the DPNs. I need to get size 4, 12" needles. I only have size ,2,3 &6, 9" ans 12". 
I have to say I like the knitted one better than the crochet. It is softer and uses less yarn. I used size 4 needles and used patons Grace. I also did the extra stretchy cast on that I use when making socks. I'm hoping to get them in the mail by the end of next week. I would like to give locally or where they are most needed. 
Here is a picture of the one I finished today, front and back. I hope it is right.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> This is my first knitted knocker. I've crocheted 3 pairs but wanted to knit them since I like knitting better. I used the pattern for the bottom up with DPNs. I bought DPNs but had no luck. I tried for hours and it was too frustrating for me. I finally used magic loop with the pattern for the DPNs. I need to get size 4, 12" needles. I only have size ,2,3 &6, 9" ans 12".
> I have to say I like the knitted one better than the crochet. It is softer and uses less yarn. I used size 4 needles and used patons Grace. I also did the extra stretchy cast on that I use when making socks. I'm hoping to get them in the mail by the end of next week. I would like to give locally or where they are most needed.
> Here is a picture of the one I finished today, front and back. I hope it is right.


It looks just like mine! So if you are wrong (I don't think you are) I am too! 
I'm finding it difficult to use the approved yarns, it's kinda taken the wind out of my sails. I do appreciate the need to use approved yarn so I'll do what I can. Just not much fun to knit them.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> This is my first knitted knocker. I've crocheted 3 pairs but wanted to knit them since I like knitting better. I used the pattern for the bottom up with DPNs. I bought DPNs but had no luck. I tried for hours and it was too frustrating for me. I finally used magic loop with the pattern for the DPNs. I need to get size 4, 12" needles. I only have size ,2,3 &6, 9" ans 12".
> I have to say I like the knitted one better than the crochet. It is softer and uses less yarn. I used size 4 needles and used patons Grace. I also did the extra stretchy cast on that I use when making socks. I'm hoping to get them in the mail by the end of next week. I would like to give locally or where they are most needed.
> Here is a picture of the one I finished today, front and back. I hope it is right.


Your pair looks terrific, both front and back. You are absolutely right that the knitted ones are a little softer, a little stretchier and definitely lighter because they use less yarn.
I hope you are using bamboo DPNs because the stitches slip a lot on metal needles. I start with 5" bamboo DPNs and then switch to 12" Addi turbo circular needles once I have about 19 or 20 stitches on each needle. It's just easier on my hands.

There is need for knockers everywhere, so you can stuff them and donate them locally, or you can mail them unstuffed to the foundation and they will get sent out to women who have requested them. We are finally starting to knock down the huge backlog of requests after a lot of national publicity, but the three states I help with are still working on orders from mid April. Thank you for sharing your first pair. I hope it becomes an addiciton.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> It looks just like mine! So if you are wrong (I don't think you are) I am too!
> I'm finding it difficult to use the approved yarns, it's kinda taken the wind out of my sails. I do appreciate the need to use approved yarn so I'll do what I can. Just not much fun to knit them.


What yarn are you using? I ask, because I have tried 5 or 6 of the approved yarns and definitely prefer the Cascade Ultra Pima and the Bamboo Pop
I found the Paintbox cotton felt very rough on my hands, although the finished knocker was fine. I bought way too much of the Cloudborn yarn and found it twisted terribly.
Grace Paton is okay, but feels more stringlike than yarnlike, if that makes sense.
I sure hope you find a yarn you love.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

torregro said:


> What yarn are you using? I ask, because I have tried 5 or 6 of the approved yarns and definitely prefer the Cascade Ultra Pima and the Bamboo Pop
> I found the Paintbox cotton felt very rough on my hands, although the finished knocker was fine. I bought way too much of the Cloudborn yarn and found it twisted terribly.
> Grace Paton is okay, but feels more stringlike than yarnlike, if that makes sense.
> I sure hope you find a yarn you love.


I am using Patons Grace. I will try the Cascade Ultra Pima. I will probably see if I can find it in a yarn store in Lincoln. I don't get there often but I don't want to pay for shipping on a single skein. Is the Cascade any stretchier? I guess I'll see. I was wanting to do the top down pattern so I could change the color in the back. I know I could do it with the bottoms up but I wanted to not guess on how much to knit to use up my skein. I hate wasting yarn! Lol The original top down pattern on dpns is proving very hard for me though.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

torregro said:


> Your pair looks terrific, both front and back. You are absolutely right that the knitted ones are a little softer, a little stretchier and definitely lighter because they use less yarn.
> I hope you are using bamboo DPNs because the stitches slip a lot on metal needles. I start with 5" bamboo DPNs and then switch to 12" Addi turbo circular needles once I have about 19 or 20 stitches on each needle. It's just easier on my hands.
> 
> There is need for knockers everywhere, so you can stuff them and donate them locally, or you can mail them unstuffed to the foundation and they will get sent out to women who have requested them. We are finally starting to knock down the huge backlog of requests after a lot of national publicity, but the three states I help with are still working on orders from mid April. Thank you for sharing your first pair. I hope it becomes an addiciton.


I am addicted. Lol. I figured I'd knit them in between other projects.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am using Patons Grace. I will try the Cascade Ultra Pima. I will probably see if I can find it in a yarn store in Lincoln. I don't get there often but I don't want to pay for shipping on a single skein. Is the Cascade any stretchier? I guess I'll see. I was wanting to do the top down pattern so I could change the color in the back. I know I could do it with the bottoms up but I wanted to not guess on how much to knit to use up my skein. I hate wasting yarn! Lol The original top down pattern on dpns is proving very hard for me though.


Yes, the Cascade is more "giving" than the Paton's Grace. I felt that knitting with the Patons was like knitting with a ball of string. But the finished knocker was lovely and soft.
I switch back and forth between the top down and bottom's up, depending on mood.
Here is how I modified my start. I don't do nipples anymore.
I cast on 6 stitches using Emily Ocker's circular cast on. Divide the stitches onto 2 needles. Knit 6 stitches in a circle. This stabilizes the stitches a bit. Then KFB, K1 until you now have 9 stitches on 3 needles. At this point, you can either knit the 9 stitches and then proceed into the M1 rows, or just start with the M1 rows. I originally knit the 9 stitches to again stabilize them and then later, when I was more comfortable with the start, I skipped that step. 
Using the 5" bamboo DPNs gives me a feeling of more control over the few stitches because I felt that the weight and length of the longer needles was fighting against my knitting.
Hang in there!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> I am addicted. Lol. I figured I'd knit them in between other projects.


They really are a terrific take along project.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Bubba24 said:


> I don't see on the site where it says " store and group listings".


On my computer, it is on the top: Knitter Registry / Directory


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
The tag has the yarn used and cup size.
Also my first name.
I wasn't sure how to make a note of yarn used.

I used Patons Grace ($4.99 at Michaels /135 yards) yarn and Cloudborn ( $5.70 @ Craftsy/212 yards).
Easy project for sure, but I'll need to watch for sales on yarn. Gets pricey for those of us on fixed incomes.

All mine ( except for the first one) are knit bottom up. I wont be fussing with the top down.
I can get 3 from a ball of Patons Grace.



Bubba24 said:


> Hi Linda,
> What is written on the tag that you have attached to the knockers? Great job.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

LEE1313 said:


> Hi,
> The tag has the yarn used and cup size.
> Also my first name.
> I wasn't sure how to make a note of yarn used.
> ...


On your tag, you might also want to mention the size of needles you used.
Also, please add your name and address so they can thank you. :sm02:


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Hi,
> The tag has the yarn used and cup size.
> Also my first name.
> I wasn't sure how to make a note of yarn used.
> ...


I was wondering how many you got from one skein. The crochet ones I did I only got 2 from a skein,, but now I'm knitting them which I like better. I'm on a fixed income too so I know what you mean. I asked Michaels about a special discount for charity knitting. Yea right!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> I asked Michaels about a special discount for charity knitting. Yea right!


If you are shopping at Michael's remember that you can download a coupon for either 30% or 40% off every single day, good for one regular priced item.
If you are 55 or older, you can take 10% off your total purchase every single day: http://www.michaels.com/senior-discount/article-senior-discount.html

One of the other state providers actually did up a spread sheet comparing the cost of the various yarns, and Bamboo Pop came out on top, mostly because there is so much yardage in a skein. Grace Paton's may seem like a good price, but it's a pretty small skein. I can only get one pair of Cs from a skein.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

torregro said:


> You measure from one pointed end, across the opening straight across to a flat side. Do not count the purl rows in your measurement.
> Right now the official measurements are made with the knocker stuffed.
> If you are making them to order, then you need to stuff the knocker before measuring. If you are making them to donate to an organization, it's just important that the two knockers match each other.


Suddenly I am confused about the whole process.

1) I don't have a hole where the nipple would be, but your picture seems to have a rather large one there, if that is the cup I'm looking at. I'm doing the Original Pattern; not the newer Bottoms Up version.

2) You do measure over the cup and not the "inner piece" or what I perceive to be the flat back, right?

3) I measured my cup before adding the inner piece as it seems to me that this is the time to adjust for size if you're off. (Mine was way too big for the C cup I was trying to knit. I know it's supposed to be stuffed when you measure it, so I did that after putting it on a circular needle and pulling that down tight.)

4) The sizes on the Bottoms Up pattern are the same, so is the bottom piece the same diameter as the cup?

My goodness! I think I'm making this harder than it needs to be. Nobody else seems to be in such a fuddle.

ETA: The picture I'm referring to is at the bottom of Page 13.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Nitting_More said:


> Suddenly I am confused about the whole process.
> 
> 1) I don't have a hole where the nipple would be, but your picture seems to have a rather large one there, if that is the cup I'm looking at. I'm doing the Original Pattern; not the newer Bottoms Up version.
> 
> ...


1. In the picture you are referencing, that is the BACK of the knocker and there should absolutely be a hole there for stuffing and for adjusting the stuffing down the line. Whether using top down or bottoms up patterns, you end up with the same "drawstring hole" on the back side. (non-nipple side)
2. You measure on the BACK side after stuffing, not the front or nipple side
3. You really cannot measure the knocker for sizing until after completion and stuffing because the yarns stretch in different ways, gauge is different, etc. If you are knitting exactly to gauge, then the stitch count on the pattern should be correct for size, but we all knit differently.
4. The back side of the knocker decreased (or increases, depending on pattern) at a much faster rate than the front (or nipple side) of the knocker. When you talk about diameter, you're really referring to a flat circle and neither side of the knocker is actually flat, so comparing diameter doesn't really work. If you are sending these knockers off to somewhere else to be stuffed and mailed (like to the knittedknockers.org foundation), then don't worry about sizing, just have matching pairs.
Please let me know if you still have questions, you can always send me a pm. 
Hang in and don't overthink it! LOL


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

torregro said:


> 1. In the picture you are referencing, that is the BACK of the knocker and there should absolutely be a hole there for stuffing and for adjusting the stuffing down the line. Whether using top down or bottoms up patterns, you end up with the same "drawstring hole" on the back side. (non-nipple side)
> 2. You measure on the BACK side after stuffing, not the front or nipple side
> 3. You really cannot measure the knocker for sizing until after completion and stuffing because the yarns stretch in different ways, gauge is different, etc. If you are knitting exactly to gauge, then the stitch count on the pattern should be correct for size, but we all knit differently.
> 4. The back side of the knocker decreased (or increases, depending on pattern) at a much faster rate than the front (or nipple side) of the knocker. When you talk about diameter, you're really referring to a flat circle and neither side of the knocker is actually flat, so comparing diameter doesn't really work. If you are sending these knockers off to somewhere else to be stuffed and mailed (like to the knittedknockers.org foundation), then don't worry about sizing, just have matching pairs.
> ...


Thank you so much for your quick response. That helps me a bunch.

I thought I was looking at the front because of the holes, thinking that those wouldn't be there on the decreasing side with k2tog. That, and the fact that the pattern gives the measurements after the number of Round 2 repeats. If that had been disclosed on the "Inner Piece" section, I'd have understood.

I just KNEW it was too soon to remove those rows! So, I guess I'll add back the 5 rows that I took out and rely on the number of repeats instead of the size at this point.

Thanks again. I'll forge on and master this project!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Nitting_More said:


> Thank you so much for your quick response. That helps me a bunch.
> 
> I thought I was looking at the front because of the holes, thinking that those wouldn't be there on the decreasing side with k2tog. I'll forge on and master this project!


You're most welcome. If by holes, you are referring to the rows of decreases on the back side of the knocker, those appear because every other row you have a K2tog and a SSK decrease right next to each other. We try to minimize the appearance of the openings, but it's not really possible to eliminate the look completely because the knocker is stretched when stuffed.
But yes, that picture is definitely of the back.

I'd finish what you are doing, take a measurement once stuffed and then see where you are gauge-wise.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

torregro said:


> You're most welcome. If by holes, you are referring to the rows of decreases on the back side of the knocker, those appear because every other row you have a K2tog and a SSK decrease right next to each other. We try to minimize the appearance of the openings, but it's not really possible to eliminate the look completely because the knocker is stretched when stuffed.
> But yes, that picture is definitely of the back.
> 
> I'd finish what you are doing, take a measurement once stuffed and then see where you are gauge-wise.


OK. I might have known that about the holes if I'd gotten that far, but I was reluctant to continue on with what I was doing in case it was wrong.

My thinking now is that it will fit SOMEone, even if it's not a size C. I know you folks say you've got lots of requests for just about any size so I should be able to accommodate somebody.

Thanks for being there to help the likes of me. I feel like a dunce.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

torregro said:


> If you are shopping at Michael's remember that you can download a coupon for either 30% or 40% off every single day, good for one regular priced item.
> If you are 55 or older, you can take 10% off your total purchase every single day: http://www.michaels.com/senior-discount/article-senior-discount.html
> 
> One of the other state providers actually did up a spread sheet comparing the cost of the various yarns, and Bamboo Pop came out on top, mostly because there is so much yardage in a skein. Grace Paton's may seem like a good price, but it's a pretty small skein. I can only get one pair of Cs from a skein.


The other opportunity is Webs - they are in their Annual April-May sale - though end of sale is May 31. i was able to get several of the approved yarns on sale - I wanted to try several to see what I liked the most. Also Webs has a discount for larger volume buying. You can "yarn pool' with a friend to get it or combine charity yarn and yarn for yourself - you just need to spend a bit of time organizing before the order.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Nitting_More said:


> OK. I might have known that about the holes if I'd gotten that far, but I was reluctant to continue on with what I was doing in case it was wrong.
> 
> My thinking now is that it will fit SOMEone, even if it's not a size C. I know you folks say you've got lots of requests for just about any size so I should be able to accommodate somebody.
> 
> Thanks for being there to help the likes of me. I feel like a dunce.


OH my gosh, not at all. I think this is one of those cases that we see in the Digest regularly. Just trust the pattern and knit on.
And you are absolutely right. Those knockers will fit someone out there.
I see requests every day from AA to G and sometimes higher. My gauge may not be the same as yours, but as long as you are consistent, then you'll know what size you are knitting.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

torregro said:


> OH my gosh, not at all. I think this is one of those cases that we see in the Digest regularly. Just trust the pattern and knit on.
> And you are absolutely right. Those knockers will fit someone out there.
> I see requests every day from AA to G and sometimes higher. My gauge may not be the same as yours, but as long as you are consistent, then you'll know what size you are knitting.


Yup. Got gauge.

So what do you do when you get a request for something like a size G or higher? Do you knit it yourself or do you send out a request to someone who has registered at the web site? How do you know how many inches it's supposed to be on the back for some of the alternative sizes? I could guess, but we both know how well that works for me. :sm17:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Nitting_More said:


> Yup. Got gauge.
> 
> So what do you do when you get a request for something like a size G or higher? Do you knit it yourself or do you send out a request to someone who has registered at the web site? How do you know how many inches it's supposed to be on the back for some of the alternative sizes? I could guess, but we both know how well that works for me. :sm17:


I saw a chart on the bottom of one of the patterns for the larger sizes: i.e how much you enlarge for each size.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Nitting_More said:


> Yup. Got gauge.
> 
> So what do you do when you get a request for something like a size G or higher? Do you knit it yourself or do you send out a request to someone who has registered at the web site? How do you know how many inches it's supposed to be on the back for some of the alternative sizes? I could guess, but we both know how well that works for me. :sm17:


I'm one of the state providers, so if I pull 10 requests and one of them is for a large size, then I knit it and ship.
If you look at the most recent pattern (the bottoms up version), there is information there for knitting the larger sizes. It's still more art than science, but each cup size goes up approximately 1/2" in stuffed diameter.
If we have questions about the sizing, we can contact the requester and get more information. And if we have questions about the knockers themselves, we just contact Laureen, the sizing queen at Knittedknockers.org. They've seen it all.

• A cup - stuffed diameter equals 4.5" (across) …………………….………………………..72(66) - 24(22)/needle
• B cup - stuffed diameter equals 5" (across) ……………………….………………..……...78(72) - 26(24)/needle
• C cup - stuffed diameter equals 5.5" (across) …………………….…...………...………..90(84) - 30(28)/needle
• D cup - stuffed diameter equals 6" (across) ………………….……….………......……..102(90) - 34(30)/needle
• DD/E cup - stuffed diameter equals 6.5" (across) ………………………….....….…...108(96) - 36(32)/needle
*For larger sizes:
• F (7") - repeat rounds 1 & 2 - 1 more time.
o Complete turning rows
o After the turning rows knit 2 rounds before starting top piece
• G (7.5")-repeat rounds 1 & 2 - 2 times.
o Complete turning rows
o After the turning rows knit 4 rounds before starting top piece.
• H (8") & Beyond- Repeat rounds 1 & 2 an additional time per size
o Complete turning rows
o After the turning rows knit 4 rows before starting top piece


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I found a LYS close to me. I went there yesterday and bought my 12" circulars size 4 needles. Also I bought cascade ultra Pima, the approved yarn on the list. I started another pair of knockers with this yarn. Oh my, what a pleasure to knit with. I've been using patons Grace yarn, which isn't bad, but like I said oh my. Not sure how many I'll get out of this skein. I was up knitting until 12:30 am because I just couldn't put it down.
This is my 5th pair.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks lovely Fran.
And think of the dear gal who will receive them. You will surely make her smile and KNOW someone cared !!
and that someone is YOU !!
Looks so soft and so well knit also.
GOLD STAR AWARD !!!!!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

That peach is a lovely color. I love the Pima too; I'm on my second pair. First was B cup with DPNs bottom up. This is C cup magic loop top down. so far I don't have a preference for needles or patterns. 

I am thinking it shouldn't be too much difficulty to knit them 2 at a time on magic loop; has anyone tried that? :sm07: :sm09:


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks lee1313. You are so kind and a good friend. Hugs.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

martyr said:


> That peach is a lovely color. I love the Pima too; I'm on my second pair. First was B cup with DPNs bottom up. This is C cup magic loop top down. so far I don't have a preference for needles or patterns.
> 
> I am thinking it shouldn't be too much difficulty to knit them 2 at a time on magic loop; has anyone tried that? :sm07: :sm09:


I haven't tried 2 at a time on magic loop. I'm lucky I can do 1 at a time on magic loop. Lol. That's why I got 12" circulars. When I have enough stitches I transfer the stitches and away I go. So much easier for me. How many are you getting from the Pima?


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> I haven't tried 2 at a time on magic loop. I'm lucky I can do 1 at a time on magic loop. Lol. That's why I got 12" circulars. When I have enough stitches I transfer the stitches and away I go. So much easier for me. How many are you getting from the Pima?


Well I'm just on my first with the Pima, I used the Southwick -DK from Webs for the first pair, it was only 105 yards and I don't think I will get a whole pair out the remainder. Do you suppose anyone would like a multicolored knocker? :sm04:

ETA - I have been doing magic loop for socks for a couple of years now so it wouldn't be a stretch for me, but I think I'd start with my 47inch cable, because the knockers are wider than socks. :sm16:


----------



## blmitch (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been knitting with Cleo and absolutely love it! I have Pima as well but haven't started knitting with it.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK for the tiny balls left over-
I am using the colors as the back section and doing the fronts in neutral.
Otherwise I am going to have another bag of tiny balls.

I think it should work out. open to other ideas !

So glad to have joined in on this project. PRICEY for sure, but for a worthy cause.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> I found a LYS close to me. I went there yesterday and bought my 12" circulars size 4 needles. Also I bought cascade ultra Pima, the approved yarn on the list. I started another pair of knockers with this yarn. Oh my, what a pleasure to knit with. I've been using patons Grace yarn, which isn't bad, but like I said oh my. Not sure how many I'll get out of this skein. I was up knitting until 12:30 am because I just couldn't put it down.
> This is my 5th pair.


Your knockers look terrific, and I agree that there is just no comparison to knitting with the Ultra Pima vs. the Grace Paton.
The number one request is for pairs of neutral knockers, but please feel free to use up those wild colors and leftovers on the backside of the knockers. Just be sure that there are a few rows between the backside color and the turning rows so that the color doesn't peek through a light colored shirt.

I have to say that every single time I see a new response to this thread, I just get excited. I am beyond pleased that so many of you have not only expressed interest in this project, but have taken that next step and purchased the yarn and knit the knockers. Thank you so very much all of you.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

I can't resist one more comment about the cost of the approved yarns. Depending on size, you can get 5 or more knockers out of one skein, especially with the large yardage of the Bamboo Pop. This breaks down to between $1.50 and $2.00 each. These knockers are going to be worn by some women 365 days of the year. These are not toys that might get tossed in a box, these are not little sweaters that will be outgrown in a few weeks or months. These are life changing prosthetic devices that are going to be worn and cherished daily by women around the country and around the world. I understand budgets, I really really do. But if you were going to spend $10.00 next month on charity knitting, why not make it $10.00 worth of knockers? Thanks for listening and caring.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just finished my first pair with the cascade UltraPima. I used a #4 needles and am doing size c( I hope lol). The total grams says 100 g on the label. The weight when I weighed it is 104 g. The weight of this pair is 46 g and the weight of leftover yarn is 58 g. So I will have enough for another pair. The cost of this yarn was $11.00 w/o tax. So the cost for one pair is about $5.50. The patons Grace is 4.99 w/o tax, and w/o coupon, not much difference in price and nicer yarn to knit with. I still have about 4 skeins of the patons so I will use it. Now I need to finish cleaning and jump in the shower. Knitting the knockers is the same as me knitting socks. I'm addicted.lol


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> I just finished my first pair with the cascade UltraPima. I used a #4 needles and am doing size c( I hope lol). The total grams says 100 g on the label. The weight when I weighed it is 104 g. The weight of this pair is 46 g and the weight of leftover yarn is 58 g. So I will have enough for another pair. The cost of this yarn was $11.00 w/o tax. So the cost for one pair is about $5.50. The patons Grace is 4.99 w/o tax, and w/o coupon, not much difference in price and nicer yarn to knit with. I still have about 4 skeins of the patons so I will use it. Now I need to finish cleaning and jump in the shower. Knitting the knockers is the same as me knitting socks. I'm addicted.lol


Wow, you are paying at least two dollars more per skein than I am here in Michigan, and that's not counting sales. I have been ordering online because I use so much, but even my LYS doesn't charge eleven dollars. Yikes!


----------



## blmitch (Jan 1, 2012)

My LYS doesn't charge that much either! I don't think I would spend that much even if it is for charity. Our LYS charges $9.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

torregro said:


> Wow, you are paying at least two dollars more per skein than I am here in Michigan, and that's not counting sales. I have been ordering online because I use so much, but even my LYS doesn't charge eleven dollars. Yikes!


I'll have to check online. Where do you order from? 
From what I understand this is a fairly new yarn shop. And they are not very friendly so I don't plan on using them again. And it's in Myrtle Beach, a tourist area. I'm going to NY in a few weeks and there is a yarn store that I love. I'll have to check there. And they will ship it to me for free.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

I bought a bunch from WEBS on May 1st at $6.69 a skein. It's still on sale, but they are very depleted on knocker colors. They run a lot of sales, though.
I paid $8.50 a skein from http://www.abundant-yarn.com in January and again ordered enough so that I didn't have to pay for shipping.
Apple yarns sells the Cascade ultra pima as does Craftsy.com
I signed up with most of the usual sites so that I would get sales alerts.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

LoveKnitting.com
Paintbox yarn
10 balls ( 50 grams-137 yards) $26.00+ shipping $4.95


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I got my Pima from Webs sale too- so 6.69 a hank. :sm09:


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

LEE1313 said:


> LoveKnitting.com
> Paintbox yarn
> 10 balls ( 50 grams-137 yards) $26.00+ shipping $4.95


I bought a bunch of this when I started out, but found it very rough on my hands. Good thing there is a yarn out there for everyone.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Isnt this on the approved list ?


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

LEE1313 said:


> Isnt this on the approved list ?


Yes it is, and the finished knockers are just fine. I just hated working with it.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WHEW 
I keep praying for the Pima cotton fairy to leave me a basket of yarn.
Hasn't happened yet.
So doing what I can for the cause.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

LEE1313 said:


> WHEW
> I keep praying for the Pima cotton fairy to leave me a basket of yarn.
> Hasn't happened yet.
> So doing what I can for the cause.


I'm sure it's a popular yarn or they wouldn't sell it. 
Let me know what you think after you knit with it.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

martyr said:


> I got my Pima from Webs sale too- so 6.69 a hank. :sm09:


I missed the boat on that sale. No neutral colors left.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Craftsy.com has it for $7.60 right now, but white is the only neutral in stock. BUT....they irk me because at the same time they are offering a knitted knocker "kit" which consists of nothing more than a skein of neutral yarn and a pattern that is available for free from http://www.knittedknockers.org. The cost of this "kit" is $9.45. And, they have several suitable shades available. Seems like they are holding colors back from their sale to promote the sales of their more expensive "kits". I ordered a kit from appleyarns.com originally and got the yarn, and care instructions, and the pattern and a lovely organza bag to put the finished pair of knockers in. Craftsy is basically just selling the yarn at a higher price IMO.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

torregro said:


> Craftsy.com has it for $7.60 right now, but white is the only neutral in stock. BUT....they irk me because at the same time they are offering a knitted knocker "kit" which consists of nothing more than a skein of neutral yarn and a pattern that is available for free from http://www.knittedknockers.org. The cost of this "kit" is $9.45. And, they have several suitable shades available. Seems like they are holding colors back from their sale to promote the sales of their more expensive "kits". I ordered a kit from appleyarns.com originally and got the yarn, and care instructions, and the pattern and a lovely organza bag to put the finished pair of knockers in. Craftsy is basically just selling the yarn at a higher price IMO.


I read the reviews about this on Craftsy. Many people were not happy with just a ball of yarn and selling it as a "kit.

I ordered two skeins from LoveKnitting. With a new member discount & shipping, the total came to $20.67.
I ordered a skein of King Cole Cottonsoft from Deramores. Total = $5.98.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

runflyski said:


> I read the reviews about this on Craftsy. Many people were not happy with just a ball of yarn and selling it as a "kit.
> 
> I ordered two skeins from LoveKnitting. With a new member discount & shipping, the total came to $20.67.
> I ordered a skein of King Cole Cottonsoft from Deramores. Total = $5.98.


Haven't tried the King Cole Cottonsoft. Let us know how it knits up. ;-)


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

JoAnn's Has the fiber fill on sale for 50% off!!!!
Just wanted every one to know if they are planning to stuff their knockers to give locally, that JoAnn's has the Premium Fiber Fill on sale for 50% off. Was there today to use 40% off coupon to pick some up, and it was on sale! The 32 oz bag is normally $12.99 and got it for $6.59. 
The smaller bag that sells for $7.99 was also 50% off as well for $ 3.99. I happened to see 2 oz bag on clearance, and was able to judge that the A, B, C cups could be filled w/ about 1 to 1-1/2 oz (maybe 2 oz for larger D-E cups). Give or take a pinch or so. So, you could get roughly about 16 to 20 knockers filled from one 32 oz bag for $6.59. I bought 2- 32oz bags. Got the yarn...got the stuffing...I'm on a roll.
This is of course if your making them locally like I am to be stuffed and dropped off at donation destinations. 
So far I have 9 knockers completed, working on #10.

I figured out the approximate cost of each knocker....can make 5 B-C cup knockers from 1 Skein yarn at $6.69 = $1.34 each knocker for yarn. (With enough yarn left over for half of another knocker.)
The stuffing 32 oz bag (on sale) at $6.59, using approx. 1.5 oz of stuffing = .37 cents each = Total cost of 1 stuffed knocker = $1.71 apprx.
AGAIN that is if donating locally, I think the cost of postage for stuffed knockers would be much more. That's why you mail them unstuffed.

Hope everyone is enjoying their knitting projects!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

We do not have a JoAnn's store here. But, every time I go out of town where they have a store, I stop in. I like the store. However, they don't accept coupons if something is on sale. Almost everything is exorbitantly marked up and then put on sale...so it's really a negative sale. Still, it is better than paying postage.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Love when the poly-fil is on sale. I purchase the ten pound boxes of Fairfield poly from Walmart for $19.97. 
If you are buying stuffing in bulk, the 5 pound boxes from Hobby Lobby are NOT nice....very lumpy and clumpy compared to Fairfield.

Happy knockering all!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is my first shipment.
#12 on my needles.
So I can ship 12 pair on Friday.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

They look wonderful and the foundation will be so happy to receive them. They are currently sending out around 250-350 pairs a week in addition to what all of us state providers are sending out, so the need is ongoing.
Please be sure to let them know that you are from KP. I told them about this thread and they are very excited at all the new knitters coming on board.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

torregro said:


> They look wonderful and the foundation will be so happy to receive them. They are currently sending out around 250-350 pairs a week in addition to what all of us state providers are sending out, so the need is ongoing.
> Please be sure to let them know that you are from KP. I told them about this thread and they are very excited at all the new knitters coming on board.


I would think there are quite a few knitting knockers from the sellout of neutral colors on Ultra Pima on Webs!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I would think there are quite a few knitting knockers from the sellout of neutral colors on Ultra Pima on Webs!


You're absolutely right. We were just discussing this issue today on our state provider forum. WEBS, is not the only site out there that is out of knocker colors. Craftsy, and Apple Yarns and several others are out of stock as well. I hope the folks at Cascade Yarns are paying attention and ramping up production.
My LYS has a large stock of it, but they want $10.00 a skein. Fortunately, they also have a reward program offering 20% off after your punch card gets filled up, so that helps.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

torregro said:


> You're absolutely right. We were just discussing this issue today on our state provider forum. WEBS, is not the only site out there that is out of knocker colors. Craftsy, and Apple Yarns and several others are out of stock as well. I hope the folks at Cascade Yarns are paying attention and ramping up production.
> My LYS has a large stock of it, but they want $10.00 a skein. Fortunately, they also have a reward program offering 20% off after your punch card gets filled up, so that helps.


I called a couple of yarn stores the closest to me, one didn't carry Cascade yarns and the other had it for $10.00 also but didn't have any neutral colors! I should have bought at webs before they sold out. Oh well, I have taxes and licensing to pay for this month.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Lots of other alternatives on the list, but I'm sure the online sites will get restocked soon. Surely they have noticed the run on knocker colors. I like to think that KP'ers are partly responsible for the shortage!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Here is my first shipment.
> #12 on my needles.
> So I can ship 12 pair on Friday.
> Thanks for looking.


Great Linda. My shipment should go out the end of next week.
I looked at the webs sites you gave me and they are all out of the colors I would need. I'll keep looking. 
Also the picture you sent me where you paid I think around $26, it said Aran . Is that the same as DK? Unless I looked at the wrong one.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

This is DK.
Just looking for a box to ship them. Whew glad they are finished. Will make more next month after SS check arrives for yarn.
I will order the Vanilla Cream, sounds like a neutral color.
Glad you were able to make some also. How are you liking the 12" needle? I cant use it, cramps my old fingers.

https://isv-loveknitting.freetls.fastly.net/index.php/v1/images/f9badd41f82185a935f9966f38229e7a/6df4c95a-5096-47c7-9df1-3f20f4a227e1.jpg/0/-/260w



Bubba24 said:


> Great Linda. My shipment should go out the end of next week.
> I looked at the webs sites you gave me and they are all out of the colors I would need. I'll keep looking.
> Also the picture you sent me where you paid I think around $26, it said Aran . Is that the same as DK? Unless I looked at the wrong one.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Remember that you can just squish them all up into a poly mailer envelope if you have one and not a box. They're going to get stuffed when they reach Washington, so no need to worry about them being smushed. ;-)


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great idea.
I shall search for an envelope and STUFF them in.
Thanks for your help.


torregro said:


> Remember that you can just squish them all up into a poly mailer envelope if you have one and not a box. They're going to get stuffed when they reach Washington, so no need to worry about them being smushed. ;-)


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> This is DK.
> Just looking for a box to ship them. Whew glad they are finished. Will make more next month after SS check arrives for yarn.
> I will order the Vanilla Cream, sounds like a neutral color.
> Glad you were able to make some also. How are you liking the 12" needle? I cant use it, cramps my old fingers.
> ...


I love the 12" circulars. I use 9" and 12" when I make my socks.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you Lee1313 for the site www.loveknitting.com. 
They have the yarn Paintbox, cotton DK. Ten in a pack for $26 and $4.95 shipping. Since I have a little extra money this month.I ordered 2 packs of this yarn. They have a lot of the neutral colors in stock. So excited can't wait to get in. 

Each skein is about 137 yds/50g.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Great idea.
> I shall search for an envelope and STUFF them in.
> Thanks for your help.


Linda,
I get the envelopes at Walmart. I buy the padded ones and I think they come 5 in a pack.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

GREAT.
Glad you found it. So it comes to $3 a ball. Hope it is still available when my SS check comes in. I too will get 2. Hoping to make a dozen a month.
We are in this together, so we might as well help when we can .
And I will check the $1 store for envelopes. Walmart is almost an hour drive. And the tourists are here !! So that can mean a 2-3 hour drive each way, OMG now we CCer's need to reschedule our lives until Sept. Both bridges were backed up today. And the weather isn't great for the weekend- but still they come.


Bubba24 said:


> Thank you Lee1313 for the site www.loveknitting.com.
> They have the yarn Paintbox, cotton DK. Ten in a pack for $26 and $4.95 shipping. Since I have a little extra money this month.I ordered 2 packs of this yarn. They have a lot of the neutral colors in stock. So excited can't wait to get in.
> 
> Each skein is about 137 yds/50g.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> GREAT.
> Glad you found it. So it comes to $3 a ball. Hope it is still available when my SS check comes in. I too will get 2. Hoping to make a dozen a month.
> We are in this together, so we might as well help when we can .
> And I will check the $1 store for envelopes. Walmart is almost an hour drive. And the tourists are here !! So that can mean a 2-3 hour drive each way, OMG now we CCer's need to reschedule our lives until Sept. Both bridges were backed up today. And the weather isn't great for the weekend- but still they come.


I know what you mean Linda. Tourists are here too. So I need to change what time and when I go out. I'm close to the main highway. But the tourists are why my taxes are $600 a year. ????
The $1 store should have the envelopes. I'm hoping to get a dozen made by the end of next week but not sure if I'll be able to. My grandsons birthday is Monday and they are having a big party. He is going to be 3. And of course I'm doing some cooking.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am just curious as to what size knockers are you knitting/crocheting? The first pair I crocheted and came out small, like maybe a size A/B. I'm now knitting size C. Working on pair # 7.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

I have found it depends on the yarn you're using, pattern, and needle size. And of course your own tension of knitting tight, loosely, or in between. Any way I guess it is the finished size of the cup that matters the most. I started out knitting Bottom Up size B cup for 5", but my finished measurement was 5-1/2 " which us actually C cup. So, now I just adjust the size of stitches for whichever cup. Then when knitted with a slightly heavier yarn, came out 6" which is a D cup. I am learning to adjust my cup sizes by the yarn & stitches I use to make the finished cup measurement I want. Been a little trial and experimenting on my part. And of course I'm writing down which yarn I use and size I'm making for future reference, to make it easier for future donations.
I am using Cascade Ultra Pima Cotton, which is a shinier thinner yarn, and Universal Yarn Cotton Supreme Dk, using size 5 dpn's, and 16" circulars when I get to the purl part, because my stitches kept falling off my needles. I have nine pair finished, and when I have 12 pair finished will stuff and bring to two cancer centers I am making them for. 
I just ordered some Knit Picks yarn today to make some swimmer Knockers. Wanted the recipients to know there are different Knockers available for swimming if they want them.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> I am just curious as to what size knockers are you knitting/crocheting? The first pair I crocheted and came out small, like maybe a size A/B. I'm now knitting size C. Working on pair # 7.


Good answer from circular knitter. Sizing is an art and is very dependent on yarn, needle size and gauge.
The most needed sizes are generaly Cs and Ds. But all sizes are needed from A to DD and higher.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

torregro said:


> BTW, the video tutorial for the new "bottoms up" knocker pattern has been released to Youtube.
> Barb Demorest, the founder of knittedknockers.org and Laureen, the "quality control queen" are kind of a hoot.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nitting_More said:


> I could do that as I already have the plastic sleeves, but I also use 1-31 index tabs in my notebooks and so the wider plastic sleeves cover up the numbered tabs. ...


Office supply stores have larger index sheets, just to accommodate the use of plastic sleeves. Now, if only I spent some time sorting things into binders ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> I am so happy to see so many knitting the knockers. I have been knitting Titbits for years. Have adapted the pattern some. Heard about Titbits before I ever heard about Knockers. One of the ladies requested them without nipples so I make all of them that way now. I do not use cotton. I knit them with Caron Simply Soft yarn.. All the comments have been most favorable. I donate them to the local cancer center. Also give them away whenever I hear of anyone who wants them. My heart goes out to those who need them.


Link: http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/PATTbits.html
Since that issue dates from 2005, Tit bits are older than Knitted Knockers. Interesting. I'd have thought some knitters would have been knitting prosthetic breasts decades ago. Mastectomies aren't something new.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cainchar said:


> ... **tip- many people use coins to weight their knockers so they "stay down." Coins will move within the knocker, try washers which will allow people to tack them into the inside corners of the bottom of the knockers. Each person will adjust the stuffing and weighting of their personal knockers.


Metal washers might rust, unless they're stainless steel or have an anti-rust coating. Shop carefully!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BobbiD said:


> There is also a Canadian site http://www.knittedknockerscanada.com/index.html and it lists drop off points in Canada.


Thanks for that! There are even three drop-off points near me!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> They may be a hoot, but who has time to watch a video over an hour long?? Not I! :sm25:


Perhaps it's not for you, then. The idea of this particular tutorial was for women who were interested to be able to knit along while the pattern is explained.


----------



## pntn4evr (Jan 9, 2017)

I am glad to hear that the influx of knitters might be the reason Craftsy was out of the neutral colors. I wrote them complaining since I really don't want the Cloudborn as a substitute. I know you can return what you aren't happy with, but I don't want to have to do that. I think I saw somewhere on this board that some people didn't like the Cloudborn as much. 

Whew! If THAT is the reason they are out of stock in those colors, FiNE! I can wait. I never wait until I am completely out before ordering. They scared me. I was afraid that they were just no longer stocking those colors. 

Another bit on the sizing. 
I usually use the Ultra Pima, but I figure the size using the width across from point B to point C (Point A being the top of the triangle. I wear a C,but I have broad shoulders. From the beginning of my scar in the center to just in front of my arm hanging down is right at 6 inches. I use #5 DP's and an average of 30/31 stitches gives me that 6 inch measurement. Every patient has different amounts of tissue on the chest. The Knockers conform to these different shapes. I laugh at those overstuffed totally round balls. Take out enough stuffing to make the Knocker sit flat on a hard surface. You will probably have enough removed to fill another knocker. And another tip, Use a tweezers to remove stuffing..much easier than trying to work the string loose. 

I also use Morning Glory Cluster Stuff for stuffing...high quality and resilient. I can order for store pu from Walmart.com or go to Hobby Lobby. Our local Hobby Lobby had it in stock last week.

MHJ


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Office supply stores have larger index sheets, just to accommodate the use of plastic sleeves. Now, if only I spent some time sorting things into binders ...


I already have 75+ binders of knitting patterns and probably a dozen more for crochet. Even if I was willing to buy the wider index sheets and more plastic sleeves, that would certainly swell my current collection to more than 100 binders and I'm struggling to find space for what I already have. :sm06:

Admittedly, I do have a few purchased patterns in plastic sleeves in one notebook, but I have to mix and match lace shawl patterns with sweater patterns with socks and so forth and I don't like that. I want all of my shawl patterns, sweater patterns, etc. in a notebook together.

But, thanks, JJ, for the suggestion. If I had more space and money, I'd certainly consider it. :sm01:


----------



## pntn4evr (Jan 9, 2017)

Another idea for adding a bit of weight to the Knockers: There are plastic pellets available in any store which carries padding and stuffing. The microbead form folks use these to get a little more weight into those forms. They can be sewn into a small muslin bag and inserted into the Knockers. With the padding around the bag they should perform the same, but be slightly heavier. I would definitely caution people NOT to put washers and such into Knockers and try to get on an airplane. I believe TSA would view that as a potential weapon. 
With what I have heard from other wearers of any kind of prosthesis, I would not look forward to flying these days. My friend had the TSA agent insist on putting a hand down her front. How embarrassing...and I don't embarrass easily about this. Any one have any information on what standard procedure is now?
MHJ


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm using the Cascade Ultra Pima cotton and I'm curious to know which method is best for joining a new ball of yarn should I need to. I bought several skeins so I'm anticipating that I may need to join a new ball to finish off one of my knockers. 

I'm worried that anything I try to do will be too thick or will come undone because the yarn is so slick.


----------



## pntn4evr (Jan 9, 2017)

It might not be the most up to date method, but I use the old fashioned way. I tie a square knot at the beginning of one of the DP needles. (Left over right then right over left.) Leave just enough tail to weave the ends back into the fabric. Don't wait to have to do it at the end of the ball of yarn. Very unforgiving.

Anyone else have ideas?

MHJ


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nitting_More said:


> I'm using the Cascade Ultra Pima cotton and I'm curious to know which method is best for joining a new ball of yarn should I need to. I bought several skeins so I'm anticipating that I may need to join a new ball to finish off one of my knockers.
> 
> I'm worried that anything I try to do will be too thick or will come undone because the yarn is so slick.


I used that yarn and got 2 pairs of size C out of one skein with yarn leftover.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Nitting_More said:


> I'm using the Cascade Ultra Pima cotton and I'm curious to know which method is best for joining a new ball of yarn should I need to. I bought several skeins so I'm anticipating that I may need to join a new ball to finish off one of my knockers.
> 
> I'm worried that anything I try to do will be too thick or will come undone because the yarn is so slick.


I use Ultra Pima almost exclusively and join new strands all the time. I usually just start the new strand and knit with both strands for three or four stitches and then weave in both ends. I find that if I make the join near one of the three seamlines, I've got a good place to weave in ends that doesn't show.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

torregro said:


> I use Ultra Pima almost exclusively and join new strands all the time. I usually just start the new strand and knit with both strands for three or four stitches and then weave in both ends. I find that if I make the join near one of the three seamlines, I've got a good place to weave in ends that doesn't show.


I would try it that way too and weave in ends opposite the direction of the knit.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

pntn4evr said:


> It might not be the most up to date method, but I use the old fashioned way. I tie a square knot at the beginning of one of the DP needles. (Left over right then right over left.) Leave just enough tail to weave the ends back into the fabric. Don't wait to have to do it at the end of the ball of yarn. Very unforgiving.
> 
> Anyone else have ideas?
> 
> MHJ


I would try a Russian join, or just double the strand and weave in as several have said if the RJ doesn't work. I don't think you would want any knots on this item, as the chest skein can become very sensitive from surgery and maybe radiation. You may have noticed that the bottom which turns in is constructed so the side to the skin will be the stockingnette.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

I've been lucky so far, and haven't had to make any joins. I worked 3 skeins now and have gotten 6 Knockers from each, with just about 2 feet of yarn left over. But, if I did have to make a join, I would do the same as Torregro and SometimesaKnitter, I weave (knit) the end it for several stitches then secure it through a seamline.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

My plan was to have 12 pairs of knockers to mail out tomorrow but life got in the way. I only have 7 pairs done and just started my 8th pair. So I'm making my goal next Friday.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nitting_More said:


> I already have 75+ binders of knitting patterns and probably a dozen more for crochet. ...


Wow! I am _so_ happy I stopped printing out patterns until I actually begin the item! I do _not_ have such an extensive library of printouts, not the organizational skills to set up so many binders. 99% of my saved patterns are either in my Ravelry library, still on one computer or another, or on one of a few external hard-drives. As it is, my actual books, booklets, single sheets, and magazines take up far more space than I want. The non-CD audio collection went last week. Maybe next week it'll be books? Goodwill is just across one street from me.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> My plan was to have 12 pairs of knockers to mail out tomorrow but life got in the way. I only have 7 pairs done and just started my 8th pair. So I'm making my goal next Friday.


I'm trying to knit some knockers, I got Cascade Ultra Prima Cotton yarn and using a size 5 DP are you knockers starting in the front or back? They look so nice


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pat lamb said:


> I'm trying to knit some knockers, I got Cascade Ultra Prima Cotton yarn and using a size 5 DP are you knockers starting in the front or back? They look so nice


I'm knitting the bottoms up on DPNs pattern. I can't use DPNs so I start with magic loop and change to my 12" circulars when I have enough stitches. When I get to the decreases I work on my 12" circular until I don't have enough stitches to go around the needle and then I use two circulars. Sounds complicated but it works for me. And thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

My yarn came today. I can't wait to knit more knockers. The yarn is Paintbox cotton DK. I ordered from "Love Knitting". That you Lee1313 for letting me know about the great prices. If anyone wants to order from them I have a 10% discount code good until 6/25.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Yay to more knockers, wherever they end up!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

2nd dozen pair of Knockers ready to go !


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow, you're wonderful!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

They will be much appreciated. I am finally seeing the four states that I knit for under 50 orders for the first time this year. And the participation and queries by KP members has definitely been noticed. Here's to more future knockers!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> 2nd dozen pair of Knockers ready to go !


Wow Lee1313. You are fast. I'm still working on my first dozen. I just start #8 today( pair 8).


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

torregro said:


> They will be much appreciated. I am finally seeing the four states that I knit for under 50 orders for the first time this year. And the participation and queries by KP members has definitely been noticed. Here's to more future knockers!


Can you tell me which states you send to or the most needed states? Also do they take them unstuffed?


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> Can you tell me which states you send to or the most needed states? Also do they take them unstuffed?


I send finished Knockers to Michigan, Pennsylvania, Florida and New York. Texas is another state that is continually behind. You can absolutely send them unstuffed to either a state provider or to the national group in Bellingham, Washington. What state are you from?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

torregro said:


> I send finished Knockers to Michigan, Pennsylvania, Florida and New York. Texas is another state that is continually behind. You can absolutely send them unstuffed to either a state provider or to the national group in Bellingham, Washington. What state are you from?


I'm in South Carolina. Originally from New York, then 8 years in North Carolina.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> I'm in South Carolina. Originally from New York, then 8 years in North Carolina.


On the http://www.knittedknockers.org site, there is a listing of resources and collection centers by state. South Carolina has several listings if you are interested, although I don't know if any of them are near you.
Thanks for asking, because the need is great.
https://www.knittedknockers.org/store-and-group-listings/#sc


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm ready to ship out my knockers. Until I find a place closer I want to send them to the Washington address. Is this the right address?
Knitted Knockers
1780- Iowa St
Bellingham, WA
98229


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes, that is the official address. No matter where you send them, rest assured, they will get used. Thanks so much!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Below is the list from South Carolina. I know for sure that Cathy Sanchez and Julie Jameson are both statewide providers, so you could always mail your knockers directly to them. Lots of opportunities in S.C.

South Carolina

Calvary Creations
Contact Name: Ginny Jones
Email: [email protected]
Address: Florence, SC 
Calvary Creations is a group of knitters and crocheters in Calvary Baptist Church in Florence, SC who create items as a ministry to others. We are glad to make Knitted Knockers for those who have a need. This portion of our ministry began in July of 2015.

Catherine Sanchez
Email: [email protected]
Address: Greenville, SC 
Phone: (626) 298-3668
I love to knit, and I love to make Knitted Knockers.

Haven Helping Hands
Contact Name: Montana Higgins
Email: [email protected]
Address: Bluffton, SC 
Phone: (843) 705-2388
We're a group of ladies living in The Haven neighborhood of Bluffton, SC who are looking forward to helping those in the southeastern SC area.

Lou Ann Martin
Email: [email protected]
Address: Anderson, SC 
Phone: (864) 296-2627
I live in the Anderson, SC area and will happily respond to request for knockers in the Upstate. Please designate cup size and desired color (go to www.yarn.com and search for Cascade Ultra Pima to see color options) and allow 3-4 weeks for delivery.
You can contact me at 864-296-2627 (h), 864-353-9394 (c), or [email protected] if you have questions.

MadeInSC
Contact Name: Julie Norden
Email: [email protected]
Address: 201 Sedgefield Dr, Clemson, SC 29631
Phone: (864) 506-6383
Knitting knockers for women in any area. I work from home and, as a distribution site, welcome any knockers received for stuffing and/or distribution. I also welcome donations of Cascade UltraPima yarn or other DK weight cotton to fulfill orders with.

Rock Hill Knitted Knockers
Email: [email protected]
Address: Rock Hill, SC 29732
Collection point for unstuffed knockers for the following areas of South and North Carolina: Rock Hill, Fort Mill, Tega Cay, Ballantyne, Pineville and Indian Land. Email to make arrangements for pick-up or knitting get-together. The knockers will be mailed to Clemson for stuffing and distribution in the Carolinas. Please make sure to use the correct type of yarn. Grace yarn is available at local craft stores, or see list of approved yarns. To support our local group, please mention Rock Hill Knitted Knockers when donating.

Yarn and Y'all
Contact Name: Krista Jameson
Email: [email protected]
Address: 600 Laurens Road, Suite C, Greenville, SC 29607
Phone: (864) 239-2222
We make Knockers and provide them to local clinics for disbursement to women who are seeking prosthesis alternatives.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

torregro said:


> Below is the list from South Carolina. I know for sure that Cathy Sanchez and Julie Jameson are both statewide providers, so you could always mail your knockers directly to them. Lots of opportunities in S.C.
> 
> South Carolina
> 
> ...


Thank you. FYI...Yarn and Y'all changed their address. Glad I called and got the new address. Off to the post office.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

TA-DA !
And a HANDWRITTEN Thank you note arrived today from KKSF,
How wonderful is that ?
I had enclosed a self addressed stamped envelope in my box of knockers. Basically I just wanted to ask a few questions about my knockers: properly knit ? proper sizing? colors of? anything I need to do differently ? 
Well Lauren took the time to answer my questions and also wrote a very nice Thank You. I am so pleased. It is so nice to know that my work was appreciated.

So onward. I think I can knit a boob in my sleep by now.
Thanks for bringing this topic to KP. And to ALL who are knitting to help THANKS ! We ARE making a difference.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

LEE1313 said:


> TA-DA !
> 
> Thanks for bringing this topic to KP. And to ALL who are knitting to help THANKS ! We ARE making a difference.


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great job.
Looks like a stack of colorful pancakes-lolol
Love the peach color.
Nice work. And love the tags. I had to get diff ones for this batch. Craft store was out of the plain. Oh well
And what a nice list if SC places for you.
I have sent 3 emails to MA groups and no answers yet---
So I guess this batch will go to WA.
Will be knitting them on SAT- knit in public day. Hope to get some interest. MY LYS doesn't have a "specific group". Mainly because they cant donate the yarn as they do for other charity projects.
Oh well I will be knitting them at the beach now that the SUN has returned. We are still in 50', but the sunshine was AWESOME the past 2 days.
GREAT job- you did well.


Bubba24 said:


> I'm ready to ship out my knockers. Until I find a place closer I want to send them to the Washington address. Is this the right address?
> Knitted Knockers
> 1780- Iowa St
> Bellingham, WA
> 98229


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Great job.
> Looks like a stack of colorful pancakes-lolol
> Love the peach color.
> Nice work. And love the tags. I had to get diff ones for this batch. Craft store was out of the plain. Oh well
> ...


Thanks Linda,
I can knit them now with my eyes closed. I think my next batch will go to NY or WA. 
Saturday knit in public day I'll take it to the pool. It's a nice easy project for travel.


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

LEE1313 said:


> Great job.
> 
> I have sent 3 emails to MA groups and no answers yet---
> .


Not sure where you have sent emails, but Nancy Aurnhammer is a state provider from Massachusetts. Her email is listed on the knittedknockers.org provider list. 
Please let me know if you are still having problems hooking up with someone in your own state if that's where you want to send them.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, I just sent her an email.
I did try Lisa Lopes.


torregro said:


> Not sure where you have sent emails, but Nancy Aurnhammer is a state provider from Massachusetts. Her email is listed on the knittedknockers.org provider list.
> Please let me know if you are still having problems hooking up with someone in your own state if that's where you want to send them.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK everyone: THERE IS A YARN FAIRY !!!
Yesterday in the mail a HUGE box of BOOB yarn arrived from a wonderful KPer. She had been following this post and sent me all this yarn ( from the approved list ). 22 balls !!! I shall surely be knitting boobs all summer long.

Thank you so very much my DEAR KP sister ! Your generous gift of yarn will allow me to make many many more boobs for those in need.
BLESS YOU my wonderful friend !!


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow, that's an amazing gift. having to use approved yarns is the #1 reason we sometimes have difficulty in recruiting new knitters for the cause.
What a generous person. Knock on!


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Truly wonderful! Looks like you're busy for a while, unless you can recruit some others in your area to help you. Good Luck with your knockers.

I'm on hold with knocker making for a few weeks....have to get GD's projects done in time for her B-Day at end of June. Then will go full scale on again.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> OK everyone: THERE IS A YARN FAIRY !!!
> Yesterday in the mail a HUGE box of BOOB yarn arrived from a wonderful KPer. She had been following this post and sent me all this yarn ( from the approved list ). 22 balls !!! I shall surely be knitting boobs all summer long.
> 
> Thank you so very much my DEAR KP sister ! Your generous gift of yarn will allow me to make many many more boobs for those in need.
> BLESS YOU my wonderful friend !!


That's great. Kp members are so great. That's why I love this site. Someone is always there to help out.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is my 3rd dozen pair of boobs.
Dropped them off last week at my LYS, so no more shipping costs.
And this is the yarn that was donated to me by a fellow KPer.
BLESS her generous heart.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Here is my 3rd dozen pair of boobs.
> Dropped them off last week at my LYS, so no more shipping costs.
> And this is the yarn that was donated to me by a fellow KPer.
> BLESS her generous heart.


They look lovely!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, I value your opinion !
I was so BLESSED to receive YARN so I may continue. Right now on Cape Cod it is BEYOMD hot and humid. Need talc on my hands for the yarn to pass. OMG. Tomorrow is suppose to be better weather. So I can knit at the beach.


Jessica-Jean said:


> They look lovely!


----------



## daesy3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, I made one with circular needles, but flat, and it worked well. I have trouble finding any of the yarns on the list in my area. I showed it to our quilting group, and one of them wanted me to make another for a friend of hers who needs one, and she would buy it from me. When I see her again I will just give her the one I made. I was only experimenting to see if I could make them , so the yarn is not one that is approved and worked up -I think- larger than cup size A , which I was trying to make, but she thought it would work. If so, I will make one of approved yarn and in her correct size to replace that one.
PS: Then I made another one-only crocheted,,, and was not happy- as it was harder feeling, larger, and just would not be as comfortable to wear.. even in approved yarn.


----------

